# Barça:"Situazione drammatica. Prestito per gli stipendi".



## admin (16 Agosto 2021)

Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.

"Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Situazione drammatica, queste continue uscite di Laporta fanno presagire solo un ridimesionamento più profondo. Come a voler dire "Io vi dico come stanno le cose, cosi quando vedrete il Barca per i prossimi 3 anni saprete di chi é la colpa ed il perché". Sta sicuramente cercando di pararsi il sedere (Aguero chi l'ha fatto?!), pero' preferisco questo approccio al "rimangono al 99,9%" o a quello dell'Inter odierna.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Speriamo di cavarci qualcosa di interessante pure noi dalle loro cessioni


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Ecco cosa succede a voler correre più delle gambe.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.



Straordinario.

Ecco che succede a voler vincere di forza, reclutando e strapagando i poveri Messi e compagnia bella. Tornate dove vi spetta, nella mediocrità totale. Se esiste una giustizia divina, passeranno secoli prima di estinguere tutte le nefandezze compiute.

Il club che più di tutti ha contribuito a rendere marcio questo sport.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Saluti da Coutinho e Dembelè, i primi strapagati che mi vengono in mente. E chissà quanti non me ne ricordo...


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

Sono gli ultimi che si possono lamentare del PSG


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in un momento in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora di vivere il calcio del 1994.
Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
> Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora come il calcio vivesse nel 1994.
> Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
> Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
> Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.



Lollo, ma ogni post deve essere di ringraziamento? Così diventa pesante...

E poi, grazie de che? Io ringrazio, casomai, chi mi fa vincere. Sono un tifoso, non un investitore a piazza affari.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
> Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in un momento in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora di vivere il calcio del 1994.
> Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
> Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
> Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.


Non siamo ancora al pareggio di bilancio (anche a causa del covid) e non abbiamo una rosa che ci garantisca la qualificazione alla Champions con continuità.
Poi, al di la di quanto si spenda sul mercato, perdere titolari a zero è anche colpa della società.
L'Inter in una situazione difficile sta vendendo a ottimi prezzi i suoi giocatori pregiati e potrebbe limitare i danni tecnici.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, ma ogni post deve essere di ringraziamento? Così diventa pesante...
> 
> E poi, grazie de che? Io ringrazio, casomai, chi mi fa vincere. Sono un tifoso, non un investitore a piazza affari.


In realtà Lollo ha pienamente ragione in quello che ha scritto. Le squadre spendono perché ci sono i “tifosi” che ringraziano “chi gli fa vinciate”. Ora qua l’80% delle persone che critica il barca sono le stesse che criticano Elliot che non spende. In pratica La Porta ha sbattuto la faccia contro la realtà è sta dicendo ai tifosi che è finito il tempo delle vacche grasse, ma i tifosi non capiranno perché ringraziano solo chi fa vincere. 
Io invece ringrazio chi fa indossare i colori che mi rappresentano con dignità


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, ma ogni post deve essere di ringraziamento? Così diventa pesante...
> 
> E poi, grazie de che? Io ringrazio, casomai, chi mi fa vincere. Sono un tifoso, non un investitore a piazza affari.


Ringraziarli perchè non sei scomparso. 
Forse non è chiara la situazione globale del calcio, la visione più completa deve essere diversa. 

Ogni club del pianeta ( tranne 2 ma sappiamo tutti perchè) è entrato in una nuova fase della propria vita. 
I numeri sono li a dimostrarlo e la conferenza di La Porta è proprio in questa direzione.

Poi oh, è una mia idea non mi viene in tasca nulla a dire una cosa o l'altra.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Si sapeva della situazione del Barcellona, eppure sono riusciti a tesserare Aguero e Depay...

Ma in Spagna è cosi da sempre, la federazione copre Real e Barca in ogni modo. Stavolta pero il disastro è tale che non lo possono materialmente fare, ci vorrebbe una finanziaria della Catalogna apposita per riparare.

Comunque, al solito, tutte chiacchiere. La squadra loro la smantellano col cavolo. Non mi pare che si parli di cessioni di nessun big.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In realtà Lollo ha pienamente ragione in quello che ha scritto. Le squadre spendono perché ci sono i “tifosi” che ringraziano “chi gli fa vinciate”. Ora qua l’80% delle persone che critica il barca sono le stesse che criticano Elliot che non spende. In pratica La Porta ha sbattuto la faccia contro la realtà è sta dicendo ai tifosi che è finito il tempo delle vacche grasse, ma i tifosi non capiranno perché ringraziano solo chi fa vincere.
> Io invece ringrazio chi fa indossare i colori che mi rappresentano con dignità


La conferenza stampa di La Porta sintetizzata è :

- Avevamo 2 alternative da 4 anni a questa parte quando i conti sono andati a prostitute, o iniziavamo una politica di sistemazione dei conti ( ma i tifosi avrebbero capito ? ) oppure come abbiamo fatto abbiamo continuato a far finta di niente. 

Ora non possiamo più far finta di niente quindi da domani la pacchia è finita.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Agosto 2021)

Chi ha orecchie intenda......
Qui molti non capiscono che c..o abbiamo noi ad avere la nostra dirigenza


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non siamo ancora al pareggio di bilancio (anche a causa del covid) e non abbiamo una rosa che ci garantisca la qualificazione alla Champions con continuità.
> Poi, al di la di quanto si spenda sul mercato, perdere titolari a zero è anche colpa della società.
> L'Inter in una situazione difficile sta vendendo a ottimi prezzi i suoi giocatori pregiati e potrebbe limitare i danni tecnici.


grazie al piffero hanno speso 120 milioni per Lukaku/Hakimi in 2 anni e alla fine del secondo li hanno venduti entrambi.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> grazie al piffero hanno speso 120 milioni per Lukaku/Hakimi in 2 anni e alla fine del secondo li hanno venduti entrambi.


Speso 120 milioni e incassati 180 milioni dopo 2 anni.
Al di la della chiara delusione dei tifosi interisti a vederli andare via, trattasi di capolavoro di mercato di Marotta.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si sapeva della situazione del Barcellona, eppure sono riusciti a tesserare Aguero e Depay...
> 
> Ma in Spagna è cosi da sempre, la federazione copre Real e Barca in ogni modo. Stavolta pero il disastro è tale che non lo possono materialmente fare, ci vorrebbe una finanziaria della Catalogna apposita per riparare.
> 
> Comunque, al solito, tutte chiacchiere. La squadra loro la smantellano col cavolo. Non mi pare che si parli di cessioni di nessun big.


Si, ma calcola che i loro giocatori non li vuole nessuno perché hanno ingaggi fuori portata per il loro reale valore. Quindi resteranno cosi per inerzia e non per volontà. Io invece il prossimo anno li vedo molto male, se i risultati sportivi non miglioreranno saranno più in pericolo visto che hanno perso Messi (che a bilancio contava eccome oltre il salario, 200M stimati in commercializzazioni) e già senza Messi sfiorano il 100% del rapporto ricavi/ingaggi. Il prossimo anno scadono Pedri e Fati, ed oltre a De Jong non ne hanno di futuribili cosi. 

Io li vedo molto male, soprattutto ora che é guerra aperta tra federazione e Barca-Real.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Questo è il risultato di dieci anni di calcio dopato e malato, sempre di più. E' un sistema insostenibile sull'orlo del baratro, sarà divertente vedere cosa si inventeranno le società abituate a spendere 250 milioni sul mercato ad ogni sessione.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

Certo che lo sceicco del PSG gli ha proprio rovinati in tutti i sensi. Finché Neymar era al Barca erano in attivo, poi le costanti scelte sbagliate dell'area tecnica e la non adeguatezza dei sostituti hanno fatto si che si indebitassero oltre ogni misura. Il Covid ha dato la mazzata finale, ed ora si sono presi anche Messi... 

Se l'é legata al dito la vicenda di Verratti, niente da dire. Prepotenza all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
> Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in un momento in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora di vivere il calcio del 1994.
> Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
> Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
> Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.


Quoto Lollo. Non siamo alla play station e i venditori di fumo presto porteranno questo sport al default


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Speso 120 milioni e incassati 180 milioni dopo 2 anni.
> Al di la della chiara delusione dei tifosi interisti a vederli andare via, trattasi di capolavoro di mercato di Marotta.


Certo, aggiungi però lo stipendio lordo sborsato per entrambi e hai un profitto di 20 milioni.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Certo, aggiungi però lo stipendio lordo sborsato per entrambi e hai un profitto di 20 milioni.


Profitto di 20 milioni più uno scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Francamente bearsi del fallimento del Barcellona per giustificare l'operato della nostra proprietà lo ritengo un atteggiamento illogico e che esula dal concetto di competitività sportiva che dovrebbe essere associato a un brand come quello del Milan. Si può fare una ristrutturazione organizzativa, ma magari in modo più soft anziché prendere solo prestiti o decidere di perdere volutamente i pochi buoni a parametro zero. Da una parte c'è stata una politica scellerata da parte del Barcellona (ma in generale Barcellona e soprattutto real hanno sempre trovato degli escamotage per uscire da problemi di questo tipo, come ad esempio la cessione della ciudad Deportiva da parte del Real), mentre da parte di Elliott un approccio fin troppo prudente senza un minimo di attenzione ai risultati sportivi ottenibili solo con un adeguato rafforzamento della rosa. Prendere un trequartista e un esterno destro decenti non ci avrebbero mandato in bancarotta.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2021)

Da ignorante, mi chiedo, perchè questi hanno continuato e probabilmente continueranno a partecipare alle competizioni Uefa, mentre noi siamo stati gli unici ad essere prima esclusi, e poi a escluderci da soli?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.




Le critiche di Laporta non sono alla situazione del calcio attuale ma alla dirigenza precedente di cui è un fiero rivale. Ovvio che debba giustificarsi per aver lasciato partire Messi, (mentre in campagna elettorale aveva rassicurato sulla sua permanenza). Deve scegliere un capro espiatorio e la gestione precedente è il colpevole perfetto.

Anche quando Florentino si ritirerà dal Real, nonostante le numerose vittorie, sarà oggetto di critiche da parte della nuova dirigenza. In Spagna è sempre stato così.

E comunque i paragoni con gli strozzini “benefattori” e lungimiranti sono risibili. Il Barça è in difficoltà (ma meno di quanto il furbo Laporta vuol far credere) perché ha speso male, pensiamo solo all’ingaggio di Boateng. Ma almeno hanno vinto e rivinto tutto. Poi hanno commesso errori e li pagheranno, ma scommetto che non ci sarà nessun ridimensionamento e che sicuramente non manderanno i loro dirigenti ad elemosinare prestiti come la più pezzente delle provinciali.

Il Milan, così bene amministrato dagli strozzini, ha la stessa perdita, in relazione al fatturato, che ha il Barça, senza aver vinto una minchia, ridotto ad elemosinare uno scarto vecchio e bolso dell’Atalanta e a prendere giovani per due noccioline o in prestito.

Evviva: zero vittorie, zero campioni e bilancio in perdita. Aspè che tirò fuori il bandierone!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francamente bearsi del fallimento del Barcellona per giustificare l'operato della nostra proprietà lo ritengo un atteggiamento illogico e che esula dal concetto di competitività sportiva che dovrebbe essere associato a un brand come quello del Milan. Si può fare una ristrutturazione organizzativa, ma magari in modo più soft anziché prendere solo prestiti o decidere di perdere volutamente i pochi buoni a parametro zero. Da una parte c'è stata una politica scellerata da parte del Barcellona (ma in generale Barcellona e soprattutto real hanno sempre trovato degli escamotage per uscire da problemi di questo tipo, come ad esempio la cessione della ciudad Deportiva da parte del Real), mentre da parte di *Elliott un approccio fin troppo prudente senza un minimo di attenzione ai risultati sportivi ottenibili solo con un adeguato rafforzamento della rosa*. Prendere un trequartista e un esterno destro decenti non ci avrebbero mandato in bancarotta.



Milan secondo in classifica che approda alla Champions dopo 10 anni. Errore.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ringraziarli perchè non sei scomparso.
> Forse non è chiara la situazione globale del calcio, la visione più completa deve essere diversa.
> 
> Ogni club del pianeta ( tranne 2 ma sappiamo tutti perchè) è entrato in una nuova fase della propria vita.
> ...


Non vedo club scomparsi, francamente. Manco il Barça ridotto così, sparirà. Figuati.

Anzi, sono pronto a scommettere che vinceranno qualcosa prima di noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da ignorante, mi chiedo, perchè questi hanno continuato e probabilmente continueranno a partecipare alle competizioni Uefa, mentre noi siamo stati gli unici ad essere prima esclusi, e poi a escluderci da soli?


Questa è una bella domanda, te lo spiega La Porta quando ti parla di "bilanci disattesi" che tradotto vuol dire ben altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non vedo club scomparsi, francamente. Manco il Barça ridotto così, sparirà. Figuati.
> 
> Anzi, sono pronto a scommettere che vinceranno qualcosa prima di noi.


"spariranno"dalle scene in senso figurato come attori protagonisti. 
Comunque finchè questo discorso lo faceva pippo,gino o Lollo aveva un peso ora che lo fa il presidente di una delle 5 squadre più forti del pianeta penso abbia un altro peso specifico no ?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Milan secondo in classifica che approda alla Champions dopo 10 anni. Errore.



Che ci fai qua? Corri a festeggiare questa incredibile vittoria. E mi raccomando il bandierone!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che ci fai qua? Corri a festeggiare questa incredibile vittoria. E mi raccomando il bandierone!


Visto gli ultimi 10 anni direi che non è male come risultato. 
Poi se vogliamo parlare da persone intellingenti quale sei quando non la vuoi buttare in caciara sai benissimo che il fatturato da sempre va di pari passo con le vittorie. 
Piu fatturi piu spendi e piu compri e più vinci. 

Dai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Milan secondo in classifica che approda alla Champions dopo 10 anni. Errore.


Nessun errore. La qualificazione alla Champions non è mai stata chiesta alla squadra, visto che in società erano consapevoli che quell'organico solo in modo fortunoso avrebbe potuto puntare al quarto posto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nessun errore. La qualificazione alla Champions non è mai stata chiesta alla squadra, visto che in società erano consapevoli che quell'organico solo in modo fortunoso avrebbe potuto puntare al quarto posto.


Quindi siamo in champions per fortuna dopo aver passato 3/4 di campionato in testa e aver battuto record su record ? 
incredibile.


----------



## King of the North (16 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si sapeva della situazione del Barcellona, eppure sono riusciti a tesserare Aguero e Depay...
> 
> Ma in Spagna è cosi da sempre, la federazione copre Real e Barca in ogni modo. Stavolta pero il disastro è tale che non lo possono materialmente fare, ci vorrebbe una finanziaria della Catalogna apposita per riparare.
> 
> Comunque, al solito, tutte chiacchiere. La squadra loro la smantellano col cavolo. Non mi pare che si parli di cessioni di nessun big.


Devono farlo, è evidente che la conferenza stampa si un preannuncio in tal senso. I numeri parlano chiaro:
fatturano 650mln (un’enormità rispetto a noi) ma hanno spese per il doppio. Il motivo principale lo sappiamo tutti: stipendi folli. Messi non ha rinnovato, Coutinho e Pjanic sono fuori rosa e devono cedere ancora e ancora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo in champions per fortuna dopo aver passato 3/4 di campionato in testa e aver battuto record su record ?
> incredibile.


Come al solito interpreti in modo errato ciò che una persona scrive. Ti sto dicendo che la qualificazione al quarto posto AI BLOCCHI DI PARTENZA DELLA STAGIONE 2020-2021 NON ERA PREVISTA, non era stata chiesta dalla proprietà né pretesa. Non è frutto di un impegno da parte della proprietà nel raggiungere assolutamente quell'obiettivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Il coviddi i FFP...

Ma questa crisi esiste o non esiste? Quando questa storia è usata come scusa o realtà? Io davvero non capisco perchè se la crisi del Covid esiste ed esiste il FFP allora mi spiegate perchè PSG spende come vuole ed il Chelsea ed il City hanno fatto il record di acquisti per un solo giocatore in Premier. Lo United ha speso 80 mln cosi per nulla per Sancho? Boh


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come al solito interpreti in modo errato ciò che una persona scrive. Ti sto dicendo che la qualificazione al quarto posto AI BLOCCHI DI PARTENZA DELLA STAGIONE 2020-2021 NON ERA PREVISTA, non era stata chiesta dalla proprietà né pretesa. Non è frutto di un impegno da parte della proprietà nel raggiungere assolutamente quell'obiettivo.


Ma che discorso è ? 
Allora io corro una maratona , penso di non finirla ma poi arrivo primo e il merito non è mio perchè non pensavo di vincerla?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il coviddi i FFP...
> 
> Ma questa crisi esiste o non esiste? Quando questa storia è usata come scusa o realtà? Io davvero non capisco perchè se la crisi del Covid esiste ed esiste il FFP allora mi spiegate perchè PSG spende come vuole ed il Chelsea ed il City hanno fatto il record di acquisti per un solo giocatore in Premier. Lo United ha speso 80 mln cosi per nulla per Sancho? Boh


Tifò te la faccio cortissima : 
- Il FPF esiste per tutti
- Il PSG e il City hanno grandissimi sponsor "interni" che gli permettono di essere in regola.
- Le squadre in premier possono spendere quei soldi perchè hanno 10/15x gli incassi delle Tv rispetto alle italiane. 
- Non sempre ma molte volte le squadre di premier investono nel loro campionato lasciato il cash nel circuito.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è una bella domanda, te lo spiega La Porta quando ti parla di "bilanci disattesi" che tradotto vuol dire ben altro.


Grazie Lollo!


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto gli ultimi 10 anni direi che non è male come risultato.
> Poi se vogliamo parlare da persone intellingenti quale sei quando non la vuoi buttare in caciara sai benissimo che il fatturato da sempre va di pari passo con le vittorie.
> Piu fatturi piu spendi e piu compri e più vinci.
> 
> Dai.



Balle. 

La storia dello sport (e, ampliando, la finanza e gestione aziendale in generale) insegnano che ciò che dici è sbagliato e antieconomico.

Il circolo virtuoso è: spendere, cioè investire, (in impianti, in macchinari, e appunto in campioni) anche tanto, con ampio indebitamento; cresci, cioè vendi di più (e nello sport vinci) e così facendo aumenti il fatturato e vai in utile.

Se Amazon, Google, ecc. avessero fatto come dici tu a quest’ora sarebbero fallite da tempo. Chi invece è fallito lo ha fatto perché ha smesso di investire, si è accontentata dello status quo ha pensato di tagliare le spese e quindi ha fatto prodotti superati. Il bilancio i primi tempi sembrava in ordine. Poi i prodotti son diventati obsoleti è arrivata la crisi è infine il fallimento.

Il bilancio del Milan l’anno dopo la cessione di Ibra e Thiago era meraviglioso. Poi si è visto come i risparmi erano fittizi e illusori.

Pensare di poter crescere spendendo, cioè investendo, solo in base al fatturato è una roba talmente assurda ed anti economica che farebbe arrossire perfino il più asino tra i dirigenti di azienda.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il coviddi i FFP...
> 
> Ma questa crisi esiste o non esiste? Quando questa storia è usata come scusa o realtà? Io davvero non capisco perchè se la crisi del Covid esiste ed esiste il FFP allora mi spiegate perchè PSG spende come vuole ed il Chelsea ed il City hanno fatto il record di acquisti per un solo giocatore in Premier. Lo United ha speso 80 mln cosi per nulla per Sancho? Boh



Eh, infatti...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è ?
> Allora io corro una maratona , penso di non finirla ma poi arrivo primo e il merito non è mio perchè non pensavo di vincerla?


Il tuo esempio non c'entra nulla. La maratona è uno sport individuale e l'esempio che poni non sta in piedi. Ti ripeto il concetto: Elliott sapeva di non aver fatto tutto il possibile per chiedere la Champions a Pioli e Maldini e infatti non gliel'ha chiesta. Il giorno in cui vedrò un upgrade dal punto di vista degli investimenti sulla rosa e sull'impegno della proprietà parlerò in modo diverso, ma fino ad oggi non ringrazio Elliott per quanto fatto finora.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

Ma queste squadre che piangono (e fanno ridere), ma perchè non si decidono a riscrivere le regole in modo che si abbassino i costi? Forse perchè non gli conviene?
Al Barca il fatturato è ancora il triplo del nostro.


----------



## King of the North (16 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il coviddi i FFP...
> 
> Ma questa crisi esiste o non esiste? Quando questa storia è usata come scusa o realtà? Io davvero non capisco perchè se la crisi del Covid esiste ed esiste il FFP allora mi spiegate perchè PSG spende come vuole ed il Chelsea ed il City hanno fatto il record di acquisti per un solo giocatore in Premier. Lo United ha speso 80 mln cosi per nulla per Sancho? Boh


Bisognerebbe quantomeno sapere la regola base del FFP…..
Il Milan fattura ad oggi 200mln circa, il Chelsea 500. Secondo il FFP non puoi spendere più di quanto guadagni ma mi pare ovvio che con quei fatturati puoi tranquillamente spendere un sacco di soldi. Nella stagione 2019 il Chelsea ha avuto addirittura un utile di 40mln a bilancio.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il coviddi i FFP...
> 
> Ma questa crisi esiste o non esiste? Quando questa storia è usata come scusa o realtà? Io davvero non capisco perchè se la crisi del Covid esiste ed esiste il FFP allora mi spiegate perchè PSG spende come vuole ed il Chelsea ed il City hanno fatto il record di acquisti per un solo giocatore in Premier. Lo United ha speso 80 mln cosi per nulla per Sancho? Boh



Esiste per chi accampa scuse, non vuole spendere e si accontenta di vivacchiare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balle.
> 
> La storia dello sport (e, ampliando, la finanza e gestione aziendale in generale) insegnano che ciò che dici è sbagliato e antieconomico.
> 
> ...


Vedi che quando vuoi riusciamo a discutere in modo congruo. 
Quello che tu scrivi è esattamente quello che ti ha spiegato Gazidis piu volte, sistemo il bilancio per poi poter investire.
Se investo da subito crolla tutto perchè non me lo posso permettere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe quantomeno sapere la regola base del FFP…..
> Il Milan fattura ad oggi 200mln circa, il Chelsea 500. Secondo il FFP non puoi spendere più di quanto guadagni ma mi pare ovvio che con quei fatturati puoi tranquillamente spendere un sacco di soldi. Nella stagione 2019 il Chelsea ha avuto addirittura un utile di 40mln a bilancio.


quindi l'unico modo è aumentare il fatturato o nel nostro caso "perdere meno".


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe quantomeno sapere la regola base del FFP…..
> Il Milan fattura ad oggi 200mln circa, il Chelsea 500. Secondo il FFP non puoi spendere più di quanto guadagni ma mi pare ovvio che con quei fatturati puoi tranquillamente spendere un sacco di soldi. Nella stagione 2019 il Chelsea ha avuto addirittura un utile di 40mln a bilancio.


Scusa ma il City non era di facto stato escluse dalle coppe?

Esiste o non esiste?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il coviddi i FFP...
> 
> Ma questa crisi esiste o non esiste? Quando questa storia è usata come scusa o realtà? Io davvero non capisco perchè se la crisi del Covid esiste ed esiste il FFP allora mi spiegate perchè PSG spende come vuole ed il Chelsea ed il City hanno fatto il record di acquisti per un solo giocatore in Premier. Lo United ha speso 80 mln cosi per nulla per Sancho? Boh


Comunque se si analizza la situazione senza scadere nel becerume, si può vedere come tutto il calcio sia in pesante recessione post Covid.
Il Psg nella sua anomalia sta fungendo da parafulmine e da specchietto coi suoi scintillii, ma tutto il resto d'Europa sta segnando il passo.
Spagna, Germania, Italia e Francia (extra Psg) non stanno spendendo praticamente niente.
Anche la Premier, se si guarda bene, nonostante sia il campionato di gran lunga più ricco e meglio gestito é in fase di riflusso, infatti hanno fatto colpi soltanto i top team, e sono colpi singoli per pezzi pregiati, Lukaku Sancho e pochi altri, nessuno sta spendendo 80 milioni per un Maguire o 150 milioni per 2 terzini e un mediano.
E soprattutto le squadre medie tipo Leicester o Everton che fino all'anno scorso spendevano 30 milioni come niente fosse per prendere i Praet, adesso hanno smesso.
Quindi io credo che non solo il calcio sia in profonda crisi, ma anche che finalmente si sta cominciando a scoperchiare il pentolone su queste gestioni scellerate


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francamente bearsi del fallimento del Barcellona per giustificare l'operato della nostra proprietà lo ritengo un atteggiamento illogico e che esula dal concetto di competitività sportiva che dovrebbe essere associato a un brand come quello del Milan. Si può fare una ristrutturazione organizzativa, ma magari in modo più soft anziché prendere solo prestiti o decidere di perdere volutamente i pochi buoni a parametro zero. Da una parte c'è stata una politica scellerata da parte del Barcellona (ma in generale Barcellona e soprattutto real hanno sempre trovato degli escamotage per uscire da problemi di questo tipo, come ad esempio la cessione della ciudad Deportiva da parte del Real), mentre da parte di Elliott un approccio fin troppo prudente senza un minimo di attenzione ai risultati sportivi ottenibili solo con un adeguato rafforzamento della rosa. Prendere un trequartista e un esterno destro decenti non ci avrebbero mandato in bancarotta.





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come al solito interpreti in modo errato ciò che una persona scrive. Ti sto dicendo che la qualificazione al quarto posto AI BLOCCHI DI PARTENZA DELLA STAGIONE 2020-2021 NON ERA PREVISTA, non era stata chiesta dalla proprietà né pretesa. Non è frutto di un impegno da parte della proprietà nel raggiungere assolutamente quell'obiettivo.


Questo ti fa capire la solidità della mostra società, non il contrario.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

I


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il tuo esempio non c'entra nulla. La maratona è uno sport individuale e l'esempio che poni non sta in piedi. Ti ripeto il concetto: Elliott sapeva di non aver fatto tutto il possibile per chiedere la Champions a Pioli e Maldini e infatti non gliel'ha chiesta. Il giorno in cui vedrò un upgrade dal punto di vista degli investimenti sulla rosa e sull'impegno della proprietà parlerò in modo diverso, ma fino ad oggi non ringrazio Elliott per quanto fatto finora.


Ma infatti non devi ringraziare Eliott. Signori, se non si fosse compresa la natura del fondo di cui siamo proprietà, la loro intenzione è quella di risanarci per venderci. Tutto quello che verrà al livello di risultati sportivi sarà un di più ed è inutile che chiediamo loro investimenti che non è nelle loro corde fare. Speriamo solo che quel giorno venga più rapidamente possibile e aggrappiamoci all' area tecnica e alla squadra perché continuino a fare i miracoli.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balle.
> 
> La storia dello sport (e, ampliando, la finanza e gestione aziendale in generale) insegnano che ciò che dici è sbagliato e antieconomico.
> 
> ...


Ti sfugge il particolare che dopo aver investito 200 e passa milioni sul mercato con il cinese, siamo quasi falliti e siamo stati esclusi dalle competizioni uefa per un anno. Il tuo discorso decade qui, proprio perché il sistema non ti permette di investire come succede sul libero mercato


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedi che quando vuoi riusciamo a discutere in modo congruo.
> Quello che tu scrivi è esattamente quello che ti ha spiegato Gazidis piu volte, sistemo il bilancio per poi poter investire.
> Se investo da subito crolla tutto perchè non me lo posso permettere.



Ma quando mai.

Gazidis ed Elliott mentono sapendo di mentire, perché sanno bene come funziona la gestione aziendale e sono tutt’altro che sprovveduti.

Provo a spiegarlo più chiaramente.

È evidente che, come ho detto, per crescere devi investire. Per investire devi indebitarti e andare in rosso anche di molto. Una volta che gli investimenti fruttano vai in utile, ripaghi le banche e guadagni. Da secoli accade questo.

Ripeto: pensare di crescere senza investire e basandosi solo sui ricavi attuali è una roba assurda e anti economica. E dubito che quelli di Elliott non lo sappiano. Per questo dico che sono solo scuse per intortare i tifosi con belle parole.

Per farti capire quanto ciò che affermi è assurdo ti dico che se quando feci l’esame di economia aziendale avessi detto una roba simile sarei stato buttato fuori, o come minimo mi sarei preso una bella rampogna dal prof con risata di scherno incorporata.


----------



## jacky (16 Agosto 2021)

Costi enormi e prodotto che non funziona più.
Campionati ridicoli con squadrette oscene (ho visto ieri sera il Torino, a Maggio ne ha prese 7, la prossima ne prende 12).
La stessa Champions pronta a ripartire con gironi da 4 inutili visto che le forti passeranno tutte. Per le gare che contano bisogna aspettare Marzo 2022.
Hanno tolto pure i preliminari per garantire il piattino a tutti, ma almeno creavano attesa e rendevano interessanti anche le ultime gg di campionato.
Prodotto osceno, saranno sempre meno i tifosi pronti a spendere 150€ per una gara o 85€ al mese per la pay tv


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Agosto 2021)

comunque l'Inter, in proporzione al fatturato, è messa peggio del Barca. Fortunatamente per loro hanno uomini con mercato come appunto Lukaku e Hakimi (ma anche Barella e Bastoni), mentre il Barca ha veramente una marea di mezze pippe ad ingaggi stratosferici


----------



## Manue (16 Agosto 2021)

La verità sta nel mezzo, 
Elliot ci sta sistemando il bilancio, ma gli va di lusso questo periodo storico perché sono tutte in difficoltà, tranne le squadre degli sceicchi.

Sono sicuro però che anche con un bilancio a posto, Elliot non avrebbe mai investito certe cifre, 
e noi vivacchieremmo proprio come ora, comprando sempre più francesi di belle speranze...

Maldini l'unico che li fa ragionare, altrimenti avremmo già chiuso baracca e burattini diventando una fiorentina qualcunque.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge il particolare che dopo aver investito 200 e passa milioni sul mercato con il cinese, siamo quasi falliti e siamo stati esclusi dalle competizioni uefa per un anno. Il tuo discorso decade qui, proprio perché il sistema non ti permette di investire come succede sul libero mercato



Prima era così. Ora non più. Quindi il fpf, che valeva solo per Elliott, tra l’altro, era giusto una scusa.

Sulla squalifica: il fatto che solo noi siamo stati sanzionati, mi pare che spieghi molte cose su come Elliott consideri il Milan.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Prima era così. Ora non più. Quindi il fpf, che valeva solo per Elliott, tra l’altro, era giusto una scusa.
> 
> Sulla squalifica: il fatto che solo noi siamo stati sanzionati, mi pare che spieghi molte cose su come Elliott consideri il Milan.


Siamo stati sanzionati per colpa della gestione precedente. Non è assolutamente vero che adesso si possa spendere come se non ci fosse il ffp (che c’è ancora)


----------



## Route66 (16 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Saluti da Coutinho e Dembelè, i primi strapagati che mi vengono in mente. E chissà quanti non me ne ricordo...


Di fronte ai numeri citati la vera domanda da porsi è perché esiste ancora una squadra, una società e uno stadio....
Per quanto riguarda i nomi mi pare chiaro che se vendi tuo malgrado un Neymar per 220mln e ne spendi 130 per Dembele e successivamente altri 130 per il re dei pagliacci Antonine Griezman più altre porcate simili ed assortite a mio avviso meriti di fallire definitivamente.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai.
> 
> Gazidis ed Elliott mentono sapendo di mentire, perché sanno bene come funziona la gestione aziendale e sono tutt’altro che sprovveduti.
> 
> ...


nessuno ci sta parlando di scudetto e CL, dall'altra parte del naviglio parlavano di "schiacceremo tutti in Italia e nel Mondo". Se stanno intortando noi, cos'ha fatto Suning con gli interisti?


----------



## Gas (16 Agosto 2021)

Io, *PER ORA*, l'unico che mi sento davvero di ringraziare è Maldini con il suo staff.

Elliott ha il "merito" di aver imposto una strada virtuosa con la ristrutturazione dei costi, spero che come dice @Super_Lollo sopra, una volta ristrutturati i costi inizi anche una fase di investimenti, questo lo vedremo.

Ma senza potere economico, un club vale l'altro. Senza potere economico l'unico fattore differenziante è la competenza (che serve anche quando ci sono i soldi) e per me il nostro valore aggiunto è Maldini con il suo staff e di tutta l'area sportiva.
Come dice @7AlePato7 , la proprietà non si aspettava la qualificazione in Champions, evidentemente erano consapevoli di non aver approntato uno squadrone e il risultato ottenuto è stato una positiva sorpresa. Merito di Maldini e del suo staff che hanno fatto nozze con i fichi secchi (azzeccando acquisti, strappando prestiti di giocatori rivelatisi utili, ecc...), di Pioli e dei giocatori.

Per ora alla proprietà riconosco il sacrosanto diritto di non voler essere in perdita e di voler costruire un'azienda sana e profittevole, e lo stanno facendo. Vedremo se come evidenzia @mandraghe, fanno poi quello step d'investimento per farci crescere e tornare grandi.

Per ora, grazie Paolo e ragazzi.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Siamo stati sanzionati per colpa della gestione precedente. Non è assolutamente vero che adesso si possa spendere come se non ci fosse il ffp (che c’è ancora)


E quindi? Al momento della sospensione c’era Elliott che non si oppose alla sanzione. Il che appunto dimostra quanto poco gli freghi del Milan.

Il fpf è sospeso. Un eufemismo per non dire che in pratica è abolito. Infatti stanno per introdurre un nuovo sistema per regolare i bilanci. Tra l’altro, da quanto trapela, molto più permissivo ed elastico.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> nessuno ci sta parlando di scudetto e CL, dall'altra parte del naviglio parlavano di "schiacceremo tutti in Italia e nel Mondo". Se stanno intortando noi, cos'ha fatto Suning con gli interisti?



Intanto hanno vinto lo scudetto e sfiorato l'Europa League.

Ma comunque, è stato detto 1000 volte che lì i problemi non sono dell'Inter ma di Suning che deve sottostare ad uno stato dittatoriale che da un giorno all'altro ha deciso che gli Zhang dovessero farsi da parte per motivi che nessuno ha saputo spiegare esaurientemente. Da un punto di vista economico e sportivo la gestione di Suning è stata normale e sostenibile.

Poi non sappiamo cosa è successo in Cina.

E comunque se Abramovich, o gli Agnelli o gli sceicchi mollassero Chelsea, Juve, City e PSG questi club si troverebbero nelle condizioni dell'Inter.

Perché? Perché il calcio è sempre stato gestito in modo diverso rispetto alle aziende normali.

Io non condanno chi auspica una gestione più sana dei club. Ma se chi fa le regole fa figli e figliastri allora qualcosa non torna. Ad esempio fossi al posto di Infantino metterei regole strette sui procuratori, veri vampiri che drenano risorse senza apportare nulla al mondo del calcio.

E dico di più: anche a me andrebbe bene un club gestito con criteri economici. Ma ciò che i sostenitori di Elliott non capiscono è che un club moderatamente indebitato, ma in crescita, sarebbe comunque gestito in modo eccellente ed economico. Non c'entra niente avere il bilancio in pareggio. Puoi avere un bilancio in pareggio e comunque essere senza prospettive oppure avere una perdita accettabile (e frutto di investimenti) ed essere invece in una situazione florida.

Pensare di crescere e ridiventare vincenti solo col fatturato (come pretendono Elliott ed i suoi fans) è una enorme fesseria. Dico solo che se dovesse riuscire una chimera simile si dovrebbero riscrivere tutti i manuali di economia aziendale. Il che la dice lunga su quanto tale ipotesi sia remota.

Ripeto il caso Ibra-Thaigo: quell'anno il Milan ebbe il miglior bilancio della sua storia e sappiamo tutti cosa accadde in seguito.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Agosto 2021)

Peccato ci sia la scheggia impazzita PSG, davvero un peccato.
Era la volta buona che il calcio si sarebbe un po livellato.

Va beh, pazienza.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


L'emergenza covid ha solo scoperto il vaso di pandora.
Da anni dico che nel calcio girano soldi di carta sotto forma di plus-valenza, manco fosse il monopoli.
Hanno voluto il calcio azienda ? Ora se lo tengono.
Hanno voluto reputare sostenibili i bilanci guardando i fatturati ma senza guardare i debiti? Ora se lo godono.

E occhio che il barca non è l'unico nella melma....
Del debito della juve ci parla nessuno???


----------



## Giofa (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai.
> 
> Gazidis ed Elliott mentono sapendo di mentire, perché sanno bene come funziona la gestione aziendale e sono tutt’altro che sprovveduti.
> 
> ...


Tu però esasperi un concetto difficilmente applicabile al calcio. Per un Amazon e Google che hanno successo ce ne sono migliaia che chiudono i battenti, anche perché investire pesantemente in settori dove hai contro dei colossi rischia di portarti al tracollo. Tu stai dicendo che bisogna investire come Amazon o quasi (city, psg) ma hai un negozio in Basilicata (visibilità diversa / introiti per i diritti tv). 
stando nell’esempio la società invece che acquistare l’infrastruttura di Amazon a Potenza facendo all in,sta cercando di espandere il suo business a piccoli passi.
Concludo dicendo che nel calcio, molto più che in altri settori, per stare al top devi continuamente investire pesantemente, e con un rischio di impresa rispetto al margine di guadagno che è nullo rispetto ad altri settori


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Peccato ci sia la scheggia impazzita PSG, davvero un peccato.
> Era la volta buona che il calcio si sarebbe un po livellato.
> 
> Va beh, pazienza.


Quelli sono gli unici che hanno i soldi veri.....
E a molti danno fastidio proprio per questo.
Sai, quando ti abitui ai soldi di carta.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto hanno vinto lo scudetto e sfiorato l'Europa League.
> 
> Ma comunque, è stato detto 1000 volte che lì i problemi non sono dell'Inter ma di Suning che deve sottostare ad uno stato dittatoriale che da un giorno all'altro ha deciso che gli Zhang dovessero farsi da parte per motivi che nessuno ha saputo spiegare esaurientemente. Da un punto di vista economico e sportivo la gestione di Suning è stata normale e sostenibile.
> 
> ...


Manco con una società altamente competente potresti tornare competitivo senza un aiuto da parte della proprietà. Tra l'altro analizziamo l'esempio di quest'anno: ci siamo qualificati in Champions e ciò nonostante al momento ti sei indebolito. Anziché cercare di migliorare abbiamo una squadra che nei titolari è al momento più debole di quella dello scorso anno. Neanche un colpo migliorativo rispetto alla squadra della scorsa stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, ma ogni post deve essere di ringraziamento? Così diventa pesante...
> 
> E poi, grazie de che? Io ringrazio, casomai, chi mi fa vincere. Sono un tifoso, non un investitore a piazza affari.


Dobbiamo ringraziare perchè ora non si sbaglia la dichiarazione dei redditi.
Ti pare poco?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Che discussioni noiose.

Io voglio rivincere la CL.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto hanno vinto lo scudetto e sfiorato l'Europa League.
> 
> Ma comunque, è stato detto 1000 volte che lì i problemi non sono dell'Inter ma di Suning che deve sottostare ad uno stato dittatoriale che da un giorno all'altro ha deciso che gli Zhang dovessero farsi da parte per motivi che nessuno ha saputo spiegare esaurientemente. Da un punto di vista economico e sportivo la gestione di Suning è stata normale e sostenibile.
> 
> ...


Su Eliott e sulla tua visione economica amico mio io sono d' accordo con te. Secondo me si ha espansione solo con l' indebitamento per avviare un ciclo virtuoso e io non parlo solo in riferimento al calcio ma soprattutto nei confronti della UE e delle regole che costringono determinati stati ad attuare politiche recessive di austerity mentre altri le eludono... Sai meglio di me però che questa proprietà è transitoria e che ritorneremo ad avere concrete speranze di vittorie e di cicli solo quando ci venderanno. Nel frattempo dobbiamo fare professione di fede( il tifoso non è alla fine un fedele?) e stringerci attorno a chi di questo club importa qualcosa, sperando di tener duro tutti quanti e raggiungendo i risultati più alti possibili. Purtroppo allo stato attuale di più non possiamo.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Manco con una società altamente competente potresti tornare competitivo senza un aiuto da parte della proprietà. Tra l'altro analizziamo l'esempio di quest'anno: ci siamo qualificati in Champions e ciò nonostante al momento ti sei indebolito. Anziché cercare di migliorare abbiamo una squadra che guardando la squadra titolare è al momento più debole. Neanche un colpo migliorativo rispetto alla squadra della scorsa stagione.




Tu parli di proprietà, io di investimenti. Ma diciamo la stessa cosa visto che, sia che ti indebiti con le banche, sia che faccia ricorso a capitale di rischio, sempre la proprietà deve garantire le somme extra.

E se nemmeno la qualificazione alla champions e lo scudetto vinto dai rivali cittadini ha smosso le acque direi che ci sono davvero poche speranze che Elliott rilanci il Milan. Sappiamo che per loro è un fastidio e che non vedono l'ora di cedere la società.

Lo stadio è una chimera. Ecco perché io speravo nella superlega come motore che accellerasse la cessione. Adesso è davvero difficile che avvenga una cessione immediata.

Bisogna pregare e sperare che San Paolo e Massara continuino a lavorare come stanno facendo. Sopportando perfino il ruolo di accattoni che gli ha cucito addosso Singer.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Manco con una società altamente competente potresti tornare competitivo senza un aiuto da parte della proprietà. Tra l'altro analizziamo l'esempio di quest'anno: ci siamo qualificati in Champions e ciò nonostante al momento ti sei indebolito. Anziché cercare di migliorare abbiamo una squadra che nei titolari è al momento più debole di quella dello scorso anno. Neanche un colpo migliorativo rispetto alla squadra della scorsa stagione.


l'anno scorso Tomori ha giocato 1/3 del campionato, quest'anno è dall'inizio. E riguardo a Maignan più scarso di Donnarumma è ancora tutto da dimostrare, specie considerando quanto sia importante la difesa più del portiere e che appunto stavolta non abbiamo titolare quello che marca a tre metri di distanza. Se prendiamo un buon trequartista siamo migliorati eccome, perché buon trequartista è sinonimo di molto più forte di Calhanoglu, il cui rendimento è crollato verticalmente da Dicembre in poi.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Tu però esasperi un concetto difficilmente applicabile al calcio. Per un Amazon e Google che hanno successo ce ne sono migliaia che chiudono i battenti, anche perché investire pesantemente in settori dove hai contro dei colossi rischia di portarti al tracollo. Tu stai dicendo che bisogna investire come Amazon o quasi (city, psg) ma hai un negozio in Basilicata (visibilità diversa / introiti per i diritti tv).
> stando nell’esempio la società invece che acquistare l’infrastruttura di Amazon a Potenza facendo all in,sta cercando di espandere il suo business a piccoli passi.
> Concludo dicendo che nel calcio, molto più che in altri settori, per stare al top devi continuamente investire pesantemente, e con un rischio di impresa rispetto al margine di guadagno che è nullo rispetto ad altri settori




Il Milan come blasone e storia è paragonabile alle big che ho citato. E comunque mi riferivo al fatto che un'azienda che vuole crescere deve investire e indebitarsi. Non c'è altra strada.

E' vero che tante aziende chiudono. E' la legge del mercato. Ma chi non investe e si fossilizza ha molte più probabilità di fallire rispetto ad un'azienda che investe. Lo dice la storia economica.

Blaterare come fanno Scaroni e Gazidis di crescita autofinanziata è una balla colossale. E loro, essendo grandi dirigenti d'azienda, lo sanno benissimo. Per questo dico che sono in malafede e prendono in giro i tifosi. Sanno bene che ciò che dicono è falso e irrealizabile.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


avete speso più di quanto potevate permettervi? ora lo prendete in c**o


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
> Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in un momento in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora di vivere il calcio del 1994.
> Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
> Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
> Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.


Lollo tutto a posto? Che t'è successo negli ultimi anni? Ricordo che eri tra i primi a criticare, deve esser cambiato qualcosa che mi sfugge...
Il vero ringraziamento la proprietà lo riceverà quando venderà il Milan, il loro obiettivo finale è sempre stato quello


----------



## morokan (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Milan come blasone e storia è paragonabile alle big che ho citato. E comunque mi riferivo al fatto che un'azienda che vuole crescere deve investire e indebitarsi. Non c'è altra strada.
> 
> E' vero che tante aziende chiudono. E' la legge del mercato. Ma chi non investe e si fossilizza ha molte più probabilità di fallire rispetto ad un'azienda che investe. Lo dice la storia economica.
> 
> Blaterare come fanno Scaroni e Gazidis di crescita autofinanziata è una balla colossale. E loro, essendo grandi dirigenti d'azienda, lo sanno benissimo. Per questo dico che sono in malafede e prendono in giro i tifosi. Sanno bene che ciò che dicono è falso e irrealizabile.


ma stanno investendo, investono in giovani, hanno speso parecchio in questa sede di mercato, e non è ancora finita portano avanti un discorso per avere uno stadio di proprietà.
il PSG, ha soldi è può spendere , noi al momento ancora debiti che stiamo ripianando, gli investimenti vanno fatti , giustamente come dici tu, ma con le possibilità che hai, quando avremmo lo stadio ci saranno introiti maggiori, qualche giovane esploderà, la rosa stessa è aumentata di valore, la società il loro obiettivo lo stanno raggiungendo, risanare e potenziare, per una futura vendita.


----------



## Mauricio (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balle.
> 
> La storia dello sport (e, ampliando, la finanza e gestione aziendale in generale) insegnano che ciò che dici è sbagliato e antieconomico.
> 
> ...


Se il ragionamento di fondo è corretto (investire per innescare il circolo virtuoso), c’è una macroscopica differenza tra spendere e investire, e non sono assolutamente sinonimi. 
Non è nemmeno corretto l’esempio che riporti di Amazon e Google: le società tech hanno pochissimi debiti, frutto di un business altamente remunerativo che permette di avere degli importati cash flow. Per dire Apple ora sta emettendo miliardi di debito, ma non per crescere, ma per questioni fiscali, visto che la montagna di cash che ha a disposizione è parcheggiata extra US.

Gli investimenti devono essere rapportati allo stato attuale della società: come hanno già fatto notare, non puoi investire come un big se sei una starup. E ancora più importante, la gestione Elliot sta ristrutturando la situazione dei costi perchè c’erano e ci sono ancora grossi sprechi. Prima si pulisce il bilancio, prima si possono fare investimenti. Rapportati alla dimensione attuale del Milan, che attualmente non è più da top 10 europea.
Se poi sarà Elliot a farli (che vi ricordo che ogni anno ripiana senza problemi il buco di bilancio, per cui soldi nel Milan ce ne mette ed anche molti), o un nuovo proprietario, si vedrà. Ma la strada tracciata è buona.

La situazione del Barca a livello di numeri duri e crudi è drammatica: fatturato che è pari solo agli stipendi, e ci sarà una perdita di quasi mezzo miliardo quest’anno. Ed hanno già il patrimonio netto negativo di quasi un altro mezzo miliardo. Hanno dovuto chiedere un prestito per pagare gli stipendi. Vi rendete conto della portata della situazione? È un morto che cammina


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2021)

Tra tutti sti discorsi se Elliott fosse una proprietà seria cosa dovrebbe fare? Ho letto poi cose inenarrabili, come se ci fosse il tifoso interessato esclusivamente al bilancio ed un altro solo alle vittorie. Sarà…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso Tomori ha giocato 1/3 del campionato, quest'anno è dall'inizio. E riguardo a Maignan più scarso di Donnarumma è ancora tutto da dimostrare, specie considerando quanto sia importante la difesa più del portiere e che appunto stavolta non abbiamo titolare quello che marca a tre metri di distanza. Se prendiamo un buon trequartista siamo migliorati eccome, perché buon trequartista è sinonimo di molto più forte di Calhanoglu, il cui rendimento è crollato verticalmente da Dicembre in poi.


Il discorso è che il buon trequartista con le caratteristiche che serviva al Milan c'era, ma non lo hai preso. A proposito di Abraham alla Roma io ho detto che al Milan serviva un investimento alla Abraham sulla trequarti. Investimento che poteva essere De Paul, nome con le caratteristiche giuste, ma evidentemente troppo oneroso. Ad oggi, guardando la nostra formazione non sei più forte dello scorso anno... Certo se poi negli ultimi giorni di mercato mi fanno il miracolo e prendono Ziyech e un trequartista serio, anche in prestito, il discorso cambia. Ma se non ti danno questi giocatori in prestito non possiamo aspettarci per niente un aiutino da parte della proprietà, come fece Berlusconi che l'ultimo giorno di mercato si presentò con Nesta. Qui gli aiutini non esistono e in un contesto del genere bisogna fare i salti mortali per strappare qualche giocatore di estro e fantasia.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Agosto 2021)

Quanti problemi.
Il Barca si farà un bel prestito per coprire le perdite, se glielo danno, e per 7/8 anni taglierà i costi, giocherà per l'Europa League o per salvarsi.

Ci lamentiamo tanto del calcio moderno poi vorremmo tutti posizioni cristallizzate per l' eternità.

Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che da qui a 100 anni dovranno essere sempre le stesse 10/15 squadre a dominare.
Funziona cosi il mondo, se anche il calcio ogni tanto torna sulla terra a me va benissimo.

Sono 15 anni che il Barcellona si poteva permettere chiunque desiderasse, hanno goduto abbastanza.
La ruota ogni tanto gira per tutti


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Su Eliott e sulla tua visione economica amico mio io sono d' accordo con te. Secondo me si ha espansione solo con l' indebitamento per avviare un ciclo virtuoso e io non parlo solo in riferimento al calcio ma soprattutto nei confronti della UE e delle regole che costringono determinati stati ad attuare politiche recessive di austerity mentre altri le eludono... Sai meglio di me però che questa proprietà è transitoria e che ritorneremo ad avere concrete speranze di vittorie e di cicli solo quando ci venderanno. Nel frattempo dobbiamo fare professione di fede( il tifoso non è alla fine un fedele?) e stringerci attorno a chi di questo club importa qualcosa, sperando di tener duro tutti quanti e raggiungendo i risultati più alti possibili. Purtroppo allo stato attuale di più non possiamo.



Amen.

Infatti non capisco chi critica Maldini che sta facendo miracoli con due spicci. Facile avere il posto di Leonardo che conduce le trattative in questo modo: "quanto vuoi? 60 mln. Eccotene 70 e tieni pure il resto". Bellissimo e facilissimo. 

Invece qua stiamo appresso da mesi ad Ilicic. Ilicic perdio. 

Su Tonali abbiamo mercanteggiato come i più scaltri mercanti arabi che popolavano i bazar di Istanbul.

Su Tomori mi piace pensare che Paolo abbia usato il suo fascino per ammaliare Marina 

Si ride per non piangere. Che poi con la champions nessuno pretendeva Halaand o Mbappé. Ma cavolo almeno un giocatore da 40 mln si può prendere? Almeno uno. Ma, salvo miracoli, arrivernno Adli e Florenzi che hanno il pregio di costare poco e forse Ilicic. Fantastico.


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Amen.
> 
> Infatti non capisco chi critica Maldini che sta facendo miracoli con due spicci. Facile avere il posto di Leonardo che conduce le trattative in questo modo: "quanto vuoi? 60 mln. Eccotene 70 e tieni pure il resto". Bellissimo e facilissimo.
> 
> ...


non mi pare che Maldini abbia una pistola puntata alla testa per svolgere il proprio lavoro. Purtroppo il tifoso fatica a scindere il campo dalla scrivania


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se il ragionamento di fondo è corretto (investire per innescare il circolo virtuoso), c’è una macroscopica differenza tra spendere e investire, e non sono assolutamente sinonimi.
> Non è nemmeno corretto l’esempio che riporti di Amazon e Google: le società tech hanno pochissimi debiti, frutto di un business altamente remunerativo che permette di avere degli importati cash flow. Per dire Apple ora sta emettendo miliardi di debito, ma non per crescere, ma per questioni fiscali, visto che la montagna di cash che ha a disposizione è parcheggiata extra US.
> 
> Gli investimenti devono essere rapportati allo stato attuale della società: come hanno già fatto notare, non puoi investire come un big se sei una starup. E ancora più importante, la gestione Elliot sta ristrutturando la situazione dei costi perchè c’erano e ci sono ancora grossi sprechi. Prima si pulisce il bilancio, prima si possono fare investimenti. Rapportati alla dimensione attuale del Milan, che attualmente non è più da top 10 europea.
> ...





Io parlavo di Amzon e Google all'inizio della loro storia quando l'unica infrastruttura che avevano era un algoritmo ed un sito internet. Se l'idea è buona e la sai propagandare i finanziamenti li ottieni. 

E appunto non ho mai scritto che il Milan deve investire un mld di euro, ho scritto che deve comunque investire e che pensare di ritornare grandi solo con i ricavi è fantascienza.

E quindi Gazidis, i Singer e Scaroni mentono quando dicono che torneremo grandi grazie alla crescita dei ricavi. E' una panzana che farebbe arrossire anche il più somaro degli studenti del primo anno di economia. Che Scaroni, che ha gestito per anni l'Eni, una tra le 500 aziende più grandi del mondo (attualmente 113ma) mi venga a parlare di crescita con i ricavi mi sa tanto di supercazzola, senza scapellamento ma con sabbia ed introduzione nel luogo dove non batte il sole.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> non mi pare che Maldini abbia una pistola puntata alla testa per svolgere il proprio lavoro. Purtroppo il tifoso fatica a scindere il campo dalla scrivania




E se si dimettesse gli stessi gli darebbero del codardo...


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che il buon trequartista con le caratteristiche che serviva al Milan c'era, ma non lo hai preso. A proposito di Abraham alla Roma io ho detto che al Milan serviva un investimento alla Abraham sulla trequarti. Investimento che poteva essere De Paul, nome con le caratteristiche giuste, ma evidentemente troppo oneroso. Ad oggi, guardando la nostra formazione non sei più forte dello scorso anno... Certo se poi negli ultimi giorni di mercato mi fanno il miracolo e prendono Ziyech e un trequartista serio, anche in prestito, il discorso cambia. Ma se non ti danno questi giocatori in prestito non possiamo aspettarci per niente un aiutino da parte della proprietà, come fece Berlusconi che l'ultimo giorno di mercato si presentò con Nesta. Qui gli aiutini non esistono e in un contesto del genere bisogna fare i salti mortali per strappare qualche giocatore di estro e fantasia.


l'aiutino nell'epoca dove potevi spendere senza controllo era molto facile, bastava che si svegliasse di buon umore, senza contare che Nesta fu pagato anche come favore per non far finire la Lazio nella melma più assoluta e comunque per il valore del giocatore ad un prezzo più che abbordabile. Il paragone è inutile sia per totale differenza di controllo economico inesistente sia per valore, perché parliamoci chiaro si trattava del Messi della difesa ad un prezzo alto, ma nullo in confronto all'apporto enorme che avrebbe sicuramente dato.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2021)

Le politiche di Austerity non funzionano.
E molto semplice da capire.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Amen.
> 
> Infatti non capisco chi critica Maldini che sta facendo miracoli con due spicci. Facile avere il posto di Leonardo che conduce le trattative in questo modo: "quanto vuoi? 60 mln. Eccotene 70 e tieni pure il resto". Bellissimo e facilissimo.
> 
> ...


Esatto e quoto anche le virgole. Da Eliott fondo strozzino e speculativo da cui non possiamo aspettarci niente di più di una gestione ordinaria senza infamia non possiamo aspettarci ambizioni di sorta. Noi ritorneremo ai nostri fasti solo quando questa gente si sarà tolta di mezzo ma permettimi una digressione. Qualcuno più volte, tra gli amici del forum, ha detto che Eliott mette già tanti soldi nel Milan per coprire le perdite a bilancio quasi fosse un merito degli strozzini. E vorrei ben vedere un fondo speculativo, che si è ritrovato "regalato" una delle squadre più gloriose di questo sport, portare i libri in tribunale perché non vuole accollarsi gli oneri economici di una società che ha ricevuto in pegno e che già conoscevano. Insomma...

Ad oggi dobbiamo solo aver fiducia in quelle persone in società che hanno davvero a cuore il Milan e raggiungere il massimo possibile, gettando financo il cuore dietro l' ostacolo, come mai nella nostra storia. E speriamo di riveder le stelle...


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, ma ogni post deve essere di ringraziamento? Così diventa pesante...
> 
> E poi, grazie de che? Io ringrazio, casomai, chi mi fa vincere. Sono un tifoso, non un investitore a piazza affari.


Per me è più pensante, ma molto di più chi ad ogni messaggio critica, con critiche che spesso sono fuori dalla realtà....


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanti problemi.
> Il Barca si farà un bel prestito per coprire le perdite, se glielo danno, e per 7/8 anni taglierà i costi, giocherà per l'Europa League o per salvarsi.
> 
> Ci lamentiamo tanto del calcio moderno poi vorremmo tutti posizioni cristallizzate per l' eternità.
> ...


Ma ha ancora un fatturato notevolmente più alto del nostro, devono soltanto ridurre gli sperperi ed iniziare a dare stipendi più sensati


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto e quoto anche le virgole. Da Eliott fondo strozzino e speculativo da cui non possiamo aspettarci niente di più di una gestione ordinaria senza infamia non possiamo aspettarci ambizioni di sorta. Noi ritorneremo ai nostri fasti solo quando questa gente si sarà tolta di mezzo ma permettimi una digressione. Qualcuno più volte, tra gli amici del forum, ha detto che Eliott mette già tanti soldi nel Milan per coprire le perdite a bilancio quasi fosse un merito degli strozzini. E vorrei ben vedere un fondo speculativo, che si è ritrovato "regalato" una delle squadre più gloriose di questo sport, portare i libri in tribunale perché non vuole accollarsi gli oneri economici di una società che ha ricevuto in pegno e che già conoscevano. Insomma...
> 
> Ad oggi dobbiamo solo aver fiducia in quelle persone in società che hanno davvero a cuore il Milan e raggiungere il massimo possibile, gettando financo il cuore dietro l' ostacolo, come mai nella nostra storia. E speriamo di riveder le stelle...


 

Quelli che esultano perché Elliott ripiana le perdite non so se sono più ridicoli o più patetici. A parte che glielo impone la legge, ripianare le perdite significa solo che Elliott garantisce il suo investimento. Che poi quando lo faceva Fininvest gli stessi (giustamente eh) alzavano le spalle e sghignazzavano. Adesso sembra che ripianare il bilancio sia un evento fantastico, anzi quasi miracoloso. Chissà, tra qualche anno, insieme alla moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci, leggeremo anche del miracolo del ripianemento del bilancio dell'Ac Milan.

Tra l'altro Elliott l'anno scorso, anno nero dell'economia, ha invece accresciuto i fondi gestiti di ben 4 mld passando da 41 mld a 45 mld e spendendo ad esempio circa 1000 mld per acquistare una quota di Twitter. Evidentemente per le aziende in cui credono i soldi li trovano.

Comunque accusare o difendere Elliott serve a poco. Purtroppo il demonio di Arcore ci ha lasciati in mano prima ad un cinese naif, ora ad un gruppo al quale importa poco che il Milan arrivi primo o sesto. Certo che leggere che Elliott vuole migliorare il Milan e riportarlo in alto fa sorridere. Elliott vuole solo di venderci quanto prima e non perderci soldi. Tutto il resto (riportare il Milan in alto, vincere, ecc.) sono soltanto sogni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'aiutino nell'epoca dove potevi spendere senza controllo era molto facile, bastava che si svegliasse di buon umore, senza contare che Nesta fu pagato anche come favore per non far finire la Lazio nella melma più assoluta e comunque per il valore del giocatore ad un prezzo più che abbordabile. Il paragone è inutile sia per totale differenza di controllo economico inesistente sia per valore, perché parliamoci chiaro si trattava del Messi della difesa ad un prezzo alto, ma nullo in confronto all'apporto enorme che avrebbe sicuramente dato.


Beh oddio... 30 milioni per un difensore non erano noccioline all'epoca. Parliamo sempre del 2002. Il paragone è invece ben grave, perché mentre prima l'aiutino si traduceva nell'acquisto del miglior difensore al mondo, oggi manco su un trequartista decente o un esterno destro decente la proprietà è disposta a investire con una qualificazione alla Champions in tasca. Quest'anno i controlli non ci sono, il PSG sta facendo quello che gli pare.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quelli che esultano perché Elliott ripiana le perdite non so se sono più ridicoli o più patetici. A parte che glielo impone la legge, ripianare le perdite significa solo che Elliott garantisce il suo investimento. Che poi quando lo faceva Fininvest gli stessi (giustamente eh) alzavano le spalle e sghignazzavano. Adesso sembra che ripianare il bilancio sia un evento fantastico, anzi quasi miracoloso. Chissà, tra qualche anno, insieme alla moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci, leggeremo anche del miracolo del ripianemento del bilancio dell'Ac Milan.
> 
> Tra l'altro Elliott l'anno scorso, anno nero dell'economia, ha invece accresciuto i fondi gestiti di ben 4 mld passando da 41 mld a 45 mld e spendendo ad esempio circa 1000 mld per acquistare una quota di Twitter. Evidentemente per le aziende in cui credono i soldi li trovano.
> 
> Comunque accusare o difendere Elliott serve a poco. Purtroppo il demonio di Arcore ci ha lasciati in mano prima ad un cinese naif, ora ad un gruppo al quale importa poco che il Milan arrivi primo o sesto. Certo che leggere che Elliott vuole migliorare il Milan e riportarlo in alto fa sorridere. Elliott vuole solo di venderci quanto prima e non perderci soldi. Tutto il resto (riportare il Milan in alto, vincere, ecc.) sono soltanto sogni.


E esattamente quello che ho scritto un paio di giorni fa.
La "politica" di Elliott e esattamente quello che voleva fare Berlusconi : diminuire i costi.
E pure lui ripianava il rosso finale.

NON CAMBIA NULLA a livello di proprietà.

La svolta e SOLO a livello di dirigenti.
Siamo passati da Galliani a Maldini.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quelli che esultano perché Elliott ripiana le perdite non so se sono più ridicoli o più patetici. A parte che glielo impone la legge, ripianare le perdite significa solo che Elliott garantisce il suo investimento. Che poi quando lo faceva Fininvest gli stessi (giustamente eh) alzavano le spalle e sghignazzavano. Adesso sembra che ripianare il bilancio sia un evento fantastico, anzi quasi miracoloso. Chissà, tra qualche anno, insieme alla moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci, leggeremo anche del miracolo del ripianemento del bilancio dell'Ac Milan.
> 
> Tra l'altro Elliott l'anno scorso, anno nero dell'economia, ha invece accresciuto i fondi gestiti di ben 4 mld passando da 41 mld a 45 mld e spendendo ad esempio circa 1000 mld per acquistare una quota di Twitter. Evidentemente per le aziende in cui credono i soldi li trovano.
> 
> Comunque accusare o difendere Elliott serve a poco. Purtroppo il demonio di Arcore ci ha lasciati in mano prima ad un cinese naif, ora ad un gruppo al quale importa poco che il Milan arrivi primo o sesto. Certo che leggere che Elliott vuole migliorare il Milan e riportarlo in alto fa sorridere. Elliott vuole solo di venderci quanto prima e non perderci soldi. Tutto il resto (riportare il Milan in alto, vincere, ecc.) sono soltanto sogni.


Sí ma infatti su chi scrive che Elliott sta gestendo la situazione per vendere il Milan, spendendo il meno possibile, non ho nulla da dire. Mi fa però pensare chi si aggira dentro i forum sostenendo che bisogna addirittura ringraziare Elliott, mistificando la realtà e tentando di fare il lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Balle.
> 
> La storia dello sport (e, ampliando, la finanza e gestione aziendale in generale) insegnano che ciò che dici è sbagliato e antieconomico.
> 
> ...


Quello che dici l'ha fatto il Barca. Eppure si citano esempi dove i soldi sono infiniti, ed allora ci puo anche stare quello che dici, a patto di aver prima sistemato il bilancio. Dopo ci sta una sessione monstre, se i soldi sono infiniti. Ma si parla di un caso a se, i soli ad avere disponibilità statali sono PSG e City, chi auspica una gestione simile é irrealista. Nessun investitore che sia compra una società con l'obbiettivo di portarla a vincere, perché sa cosa comporta, ed i soli che possono farlo non comprano una ex decaduta e costosa.

Poi non é assolutamente vero che il bilancio del Milan era invidiabile dopo aver venduto Thiago ed Ibra, noi non chiudiamo un bilancio in attivo da almeno 15 anni e negli ultimi 20 anni saranno si e no 2 i bilanci in attivo. Chiudemmo quel bilancio in negativo nonstante la vendita di Thiago e Ibra, nostostante lo sgravo enorme dello stipendio dello Svedese, e nonostante tutti i senatori (con stipendi importanti) si siano ritirati e l'immobilismo del mercato. Questo dovrebbe farti capire in che condizioni eravamo, si cercava solo di prendere tempo.

La mia personalissima opinione é che al Milan certe cifre non le rivedremo mai più se non le ricreeremo da soli. Competitività che porterà sponsorizzazioni, stadio di proprietà e mercato intelligente saranno le sole armi che abbiamo per combattere contro Premier o PSG. E secondo me per come stiamo agendo, si puo dire che il Milan sta tornando.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> E esattamente quello che ho scritto un paio di giorni fa.
> La "politica" di Elliott e esattamente quello che voleva fare Berlusconi : diminuire i costi.
> E pure lui ripianava il rosso finale.
> 
> ...





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma infatti su chi scrive che Elliott sta gestendo la situazione per vendere il Milan, spendendo il meno possibile, non ho nulla da dire. Mi fa però pensare chi si aggira dentro i forum sostenendo che bisogna addirittura ringraziare Elliott, mistificando la realtà e tentando di fare il lavaggio del cervello.




Che al Milan servisse un taglio dei costi è indubbio, nessuno lo contesta. Però facendo un'analisi oggettiva il vero problema del Milan è che il fatturato è più o meno uguale a quello del 2010. Nonostante nello stesso periodo tutte le altre big d'Europa, chi più chi meno ha aumentato, e di molto, il fatturato. 

Quindi bene il taglio dei costi, però pensare di migliorare il bilancio solo con i tagli non porta da nessuna parte. Ricordo ancora il caso Ibra-Thiago. 

Alla fine, che sia Elliott o che sia qualcun altro, il nodo dei ricavi lo dovrà affrontare pena il definitivo ridimensionamento. Che poi, paradossalmente, la crisi ci ha aiutato evitando che i ricavi delle altre big continuassero a salire. Senza covid oggi il Real supererebbe il mld di fatturato le inglesi gli starebbero subito dietro e noi avremmo i soliti e maledetti 210-230 mln di fatturato che abbiamo da oltre un decennio. Invece per assurdo la distanza dalle big, grazie alla crisi, è dimuita. Speriamo che una volta usciti dalla crisi si riesca ad incrementare i ricavi. Investendo appunto in giocatori di livello che ti permettano maggiore visibilità, migliori risultati sportivi e quindi migliori introiti. Anche se dubito che a questo punto i Singer siano ancora al comando del Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, ma calcola che i loro giocatori non li vuole nessuno perché hanno ingaggi fuori portata per il loro reale valore. Quindi resteranno cosi per inerzia e non per volontà. Io invece il prossimo anno li vedo molto male, se i risultati sportivi non miglioreranno saranno più in pericolo visto che hanno perso Messi (che a bilancio contava eccome oltre il salario, 200M stimati in commercializzazioni) e già senza Messi sfiorano il 100% del rapporto ricavi/ingaggi. Il prossimo anno scadono Pedri e Fati, ed oltre a De Jong non ne hanno di futuribili cosi.
> 
> Io li vedo molto male, soprattutto ora che é guerra aperta tra federazione e Barca-Real.


Appunto. Pedro e De Jong li potrebbero vendere eccome.
Anzi, li dovrebbero vendere come fanno tutti i club in difficoltà. Invece loro prendono Depay e Aguero...


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio... 30 milioni per un difensore non erano noccioline all'epoca. Parliamo sempre del 2002. Il paragone è invece ben grave, perché mentre prima l'aiutino si traduceva nell'acquisto del miglior difensore al mondo, oggi manco su un trequartista decente o un esterno destro decente la proprietà è disposta a investire con una qualificazione alla Champions in tasca. Quest'anno i controlli non ci sono, il PSG sta facendo quello che gli pare.


Non ci sono controlli… Si può spendere… e allora perché sul pianeta spendono solo le inglesi e il psg?


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Devono farlo, è evidente che la conferenza stampa si un preannuncio in tal senso. I numeri parlano chiaro:
> fatturano 650mln (un’enormità rispetto a noi) ma hanno spese per il doppio. Il motivo principale lo sappiamo tutti: stipendi folli. Messi non ha rinnovato, Coutinho e Pjanic sono fuori rosa e devono cedere ancora e ancora.


Per ora non stanno cedendo nessuno. Per ora solo chiacchiere. E manca una settimana alla chiusura del mercato.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> E esattamente quello che ho scritto un paio di giorni fa.
> La "politica" di Elliott e esattamente quello che voleva fare Berlusconi : diminuire i costi.
> E pure lui ripianava il rosso finale.
> 
> ...


La fai semplice, praticamente tutto 

Se avessimo adottato qesta strategia 15 anni fa, ad oggi saremo li a discutere se sia la stagione della decima. Galliani ha adottato strategie folli, e anche commercialmente una volta cambiata la regola della regolazione collettiva dei diritti tv si é rivelato scadente. Non é possibile che quando eravamo la squadra più forte del mondo fatturavamo il 60% dai diritti tv (e fino al 2008 é rimasto era più o meno cosi ) ed il 30% dalle sponsorizzazioni. Questo é indice di società poco stabile e fallimentare. Non scordiamoci cosa é successo una volta che ha preso tutto il Milan in mano, e quindi anche la scelta incondizionata del progetto sportivo: un disastro totale.

A livello commerciale invece sembra smuoversi qualcosa, ed a livello sportivo sicuramente. 

Non voglio convincerti per l'ennesima volta che sia la sttrada giusta, ma la dirigenza conta quanto se non più della proprietà. Altrimenti non si spiegano Atalanta, Atletico e Sassuolo...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Pedro e De Jong li potrebbero vendere eccome.
> Anzi, li dovrebbero vendere come fanno tutti i club in difficoltà. Invece loro prendono Depay e Aguero...


Questo rimane un mistero per me. Ingaggi al 95% quindi NO Messi, pero' si Depay e Aguero a 10M netti totali. Dove sta la logica? O sei sopra il 70% o sei sotto... Vedremo, li vedo molto fragili e sappiamo che nel mondo di squali Pedri a 0 gli offrono 10M e a Fati 8M squadre ben più competitive.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ci sono controlli… Si può spendere… e allora perché sul pianeta spendono solo le inglesi e il psg?


Il FFP è sospeso, non è una novità visto che sostenevi che non si può spendere per via dei controlli. Le domande che poni sono retoriche. Il Milan in un anno in cui centra la qualificazione alla Champions ha una proprietà che mostra il braccino del tennista... Approccio eccessivamente prudenziale volto a non rilanciare minimamente il club dal punto di vista dei risultati. Se c'era un anno in cui avremmo potuto investire qualcosa, era questo.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La fai semplice, praticamente tutto
> 
> Se avessimo adottato qesta strategia 15 anni fa, ad oggi saremo li a discutere se sia la stagione della decima. Galliani ha adottato strategie folli, e anche commercialmente una volta cambiata la regola della regolazione collettiva dei diritti tv si é rivelato scadente. Non é possibile che quando eravamo la squadra più forte del mondo fatturavamo il 60% dai diritti tv (e fino al 2008 é rimasto era più o meno cosi ) ed il 30% dalle sponsorizzazioni. Questo é indice di società poco stabile e fallimentare. Non scordiamoci cosa é successo una volta che ha preso tutto il Milan in mano, e quindi anche la scelta incondizionata del progetto sportivo: un disastro totale.
> 
> ...


Buciadinho se non aumentiamo i ricavi, come detto da Mandraghe, puoi fare tutti i tagli che vuoi ( anche se fisiologicamente oltre una certa somma non puoi) ma resteremo al palo e se la parte sportiva i miracoli li sta facendo, la parte amministrativa non promette bene, ad ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Lollo tutto a posto? Che t'è successo negli ultimi anni? Ricordo che eri tra i primi a criticare, deve esser cambiato qualcosa che mi sfugge...
> Il vero ringraziamento la proprietà lo riceverà quando venderà il Milan, il loro obiettivo finale è sempre stato quello


Son pagato per quello


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il FFP è sospeso, non è una novità visto che sostenevi che non si può spendere per via dei controlli. Le domande che poni sono retoriche. Il Milan in un anno in cui centra la qualificazione alla Champions ha una proprietà che mostra il braccino del tennista... Approccio eccessivamente prudenziale volto a non rilanciare minimamente il club dal punto di vista dei risultati. Se c'era un anno in cui avremmo potuto investire qualcosa, era questo.


Ripeto, quest’anno, punto. Se non lo fa nessuno è chiaro che anche nella più rosea aspettativa di guadagno ci sarebbero perdite eccessive, altrimenti lo farebbero tutti. La Juve è da 4 mesi che cerca di abbassare di 2-3 milioni per Locatelli, la loro rosa non ha nessun titolare nuovo e causa infortuni hanno due centrocampisti per l’inizio del campionato. E parliamo dei ladri.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quello che dici l'ha fatto il Barca. Eppure si citano esempi dove i soldi sono infiniti, ed allora ci puo anche stare quello che dici, a patto di aver prima sistemato il bilancio. Dopo ci sta una sessione monstre, se i soldi sono infiniti. Ma si parla di un caso a se, i soli ad avere disponibilità statali sono PSG e City, chi auspica una gestione simile é irrealista. Nessun investitore che sia compra una società con l'obbiettivo di portarla a vincere, perché sa cosa comporta, ed i soli che possono farlo non comprano una ex decaduta e costosa.
> 
> Poi non é assolutamente vero che il bilancio del Milan era invidiabile dopo aver venduto Thiago ed Ibra, noi non chiudiamo un bilancio in attivo da almeno 15 anni e negli ultimi 20 anni saranno si e no 2 i bilanci in attivo. Chiudemmo quel bilancio in negativo nonstante la vendita di Thiago e Ibra, nostostante lo sgravo enorme dello stipendio dello Svedese, e nonostante tutti i senatori (con stipendi importanti) si siano ritirati e l'immobilismo del mercato. Questo dovrebbe farti capire in che condizioni eravamo, si cercava solo di prendere tempo.
> 
> La mia personalissima opinione é che al Milan certe cifre non le rivedremo mai più se non le ricreeremo da soli. Competitività che porterà sponsorizzazioni, stadio di proprietà e mercato intelligente saranno le sole armi che abbiamo per combattere contro Premier o PSG. E secondo me per come stiamo agendo, si puo dire che il Milan sta tornando.




L'anno della cessione di Ibra e Thiago (bilancio 2012) il fatturato fu di 329 mln contro i 266 mln dell'anno prima, e fu il fatturato più alto della storia del Milan, al netto delle plusvalenze era invece di 275 mln. Nel 2010 e nel 2011 le perdite furono, rispettivamente di 70 e 67 mln. Nel 2012 le perdite erano solo di 7 mln, un miglioramento clamoroso. Insomma il pareggio di bilancio ed il riequilibrio erano avviati.

Il giochino andò bene anche l'anno successivo con la miracolosa qualificazione alla champions. Da lì in poi iniziarono i guai con le scelleratezze di Galliani e la mancata qualificazione alla champions (che nel 2012 ci portò ben 55 mln). Le mancate qualificazioni alla champions le trattative di cessione societaria ed i settimi posti portarono all'allontanamento degli sponsor alla riduzione dei ricavi e quindi al ridimensionamento.

Leggendo i bilanci di quel Milan si capisce che eravamo una potenza e che sarebbe bastato poco per metterci in scia alle big. Invece si preferì tagliare tutto e subito con le scellerate cessioni al Psg. Quando invece sarebbe stato sufficiente ridurre progressivamente i costi tagliando i rami secchi e non quelli che producevano i frutti.

Piccola curiosità: in quel bilancio compare la cessione di Antonio Donnarumma al Genoa per un importo pari a 1,8 mln generando una plusvalenza di tale importo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ripeto, quest’anno, punto. Se non lo fa nessuno è chiaro che anche nella più rosea aspettativa di guadagno ci sarebbero perdite eccessive, altrimenti lo farebbero tutti. La Juve è da 4 mesi che cerca di abbassare di 2-3 milioni per Locatelli, la loro rosa non ha nessun titolare nuovo e causa infortuni hanno due centrocampisti per l’inizio del campionato. E parliamo dei ladri.


Ogni squadra ha ragioni diverse per non voler investire. L'Inter sta soffrendo per la crisi di Suning che si era esposta parecchio dal punto di vista degli investimenti. La Juve ha fatto evidentemente il passo troppo più lungo della gamba per ingaggiare Ronaldo, ritenendo fosse l'anello mancante per vincere la Champions. Per quello che riguarda Elliott quello che rimprovero è che neppure un tassello decente all'anno è riuscito a incastonare. Bastava prendere l'anno scorso l'esterno destro e quest'anno il trequartista. Un solo acquisto a titolo definitivo all'anno, di un giocatore con classe sopra la media della squadra. Adesso ti ritroveresti con una formazione sensata, più ragionata e con molte chance non solo di qualificarsi per la Champions ma addirittura giocarsi lo scudetto.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ogni squadra ha ragioni diverse per non voler investire. L'Inter sta soffrendo per la crisi di Suning che si era esposta parecchio dal punto di vista degli investimenti. La Juve ha fatto evidentemente il passo troppo più lungo della gamba per ingaggiare Ronaldo, ritenendo fosse l'anello mancante per vincere la Champions. Per quello che riguarda Elliott quello che rimprovero è che neppure un tassello decente all'anno è riuscito a incastonare. Bastava prendere l'anno scorso l'esterno destro e quest'anno il trequartista. Un solo acquisto a titolo definitivo all'anno, di un giocatore con classe sopra la media della squadra. Adesso ti ritroveresti con una formazione sensata, più ragionata e con molte chance non solo di qualificarsi per la Champions ma addirittura giocarsi lo scudetto.


Se facevi un grosso investimento però ti scordavi tomori e con romagnamia titolare quest’anno neanche quarti si arrivava


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che al Milan servisse un taglio dei costi è indubbio, nessuno lo contesta. Però facendo un'analisi oggettiva il vero problema del Milan è che il fatturato è più o meno uguale a quello del 2010. Nonostante nello stesso periodo tutte le altre big d'Europa, chi più chi meno ha aumentato, e di molto, il fatturato.
> 
> Quindi bene il taglio dei costi, però pensare di migliorare il bilancio solo con i tagli non porta da nessuna parte. Ricordo ancora il caso Ibra-Thiago.
> 
> Alla fine, che sia Elliott o che sia qualcun altro, il nodo dei ricavi lo dovrà affrontare pena il definitivo ridimensionamento. Che poi, paradossalmente, la crisi ci ha aiutato evitando che i ricavi delle altre big continuassero a salire. Senza covid oggi il Real supererebbe il mld di fatturato le inglesi gli starebbero subito dietro e noi avremmo i soliti e maledetti 210-230 mln di fatturato che abbiamo da oltre un decennio. Invece per assurdo la distanza dalle big, grazie alla crisi, è dimuita. Speriamo che una volta usciti dalla crisi si riesca ad incrementare i ricavi. Investendo appunto in giocatori di livello che ti permettano maggiore visibilità, migliori risultati sportivi e quindi migliori introiti. Anche se dubito che a questo punto i Singer siano ancora al comando del Milan.


La pensiamo in modo quasi uguale.
Forse non al 100% perché io non direi nemmeno che dovevamo spendere meno... Dovevamo spendere MEGLIO ma parlare di anni a volere fare scendere il payroll e ridicolo. Quello non può essere l'obiettivo... E tutte le società cercano di tagliare i rami secchi... O qualcuno crede che ci sono squadre contente di strapagare giocatori che non rendono?
Tutte le società cercano di sbarazzarsi degli esuberi MA NON E L'obiettivo della stagione. 
L'obiettivo dovrebbe essere sempre espandersi. Migliorare il numero di tifosi. Migliorare le entrate. Migliorare il numero di follower sui social. Migliorare i contratti con i sponsor..
E tutto questo lo fai in un solo modo : migliorando la rosa e vincendo trofei.
Che poi vincere trofei e l'unica cosa che dovrebbe contare


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E se si dimettesse gli stessi gli darebbero del codardo...


non mi pare sia stato fatto con Boban


----------



## King of the North (16 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per ora non stanno cedendo nessuno. Per ora solo chiacchiere. E manca una settimana alla chiusura del mercato.


Messi non rinnovato è un fatto non una chiacchiera


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La fai semplice, praticamente tutto
> 
> Se avessimo adottato qesta strategia 15 anni fa, ad oggi saremo li a discutere se sia la stagione della decima. Galliani ha adottato strategie folli, e anche commercialmente una volta cambiata la regola della regolazione collettiva dei diritti tv si é rivelato scadente. Non é possibile che quando eravamo la squadra più forte del mondo fatturavamo il 60% dai diritti tv (e fino al 2008 é rimasto era più o meno cosi ) ed il 30% dalle sponsorizzazioni. Questo é indice di società poco stabile e fallimentare. Non scordiamoci cosa é successo una volta che ha preso tutto il Milan in mano, e quindi anche la scelta incondizionata del progetto sportivo: un disastro totale.
> 
> ...


La dirigenza conta zero perché se e scarsa dal giorno al mattino puoi cambiarla.
Invece i migliori dirigenti del mondo nel Lecce non potrebbero comunque trasformare la proprietà in una proprietà ricca.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> non mi pare sia stato fatto con Boban



A Boban infatti gliene hanno dette anche di peggio.

Sia le vedove di Galliani, sia quelle di Mirabelli, sia, ahimé, anche tifosi, diciamo più "generalisti".


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A Boban infatti gliene hanno dette anche di peggio.
> 
> Sia le vedove di Galliani, sia quelle di Mirabelli, sia, ahimé, anche tifosi, diciamo più "generalisti".


mah guarda in generale dubito a Maldini importi qualcosa dell'opinione dei tifosi. Non gliene fregava nulla da calciatore, figurarsi quanto gliene può fregare da dirigente. Maldini solo al Milan poteva e potrebbe ricoprire un ruolo decisionale in una società di prestigio (e non nell'Inter Miami, giusto per capirsi). Per quel che traspare da decenni di immagine pubblica di Maldini io credo sia più probabile che stia là per ambizione personale, legittimamente. Personalmente non ho mai pensato manco una volta che Maldini sia andato a lamentarsi dai Singer chiedendo più fondi per il mercato, spinto dal malcontento dei tifosi. La verità è che i tifosi stessi son cambiati. Si festeggia per un secondo posto, la triste verità è questa. Chiaramente da qualche parte la risalita deve partire, non fraintendermi. Pure io ero felice per la vittoria a Bergamo. Da qua a difendere ogni scelta societaria in nome di un secondo posto raggiunto all'ultimo respiro però ce ne passa


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> mah guarda in generale dubito a Maldini importi qualcosa dell'opinione dei tifosi. Non gliene fregava nulla da calciatore, figurarsi quanto gliene può fregare da dirigente. Maldini solo al Milan poteva e potrebbe ricoprire un ruolo decisionale in una società di prestigio (e non nell'Inter Miami, giusto per capirsi). Per quel che traspare da decenni di immagine pubblica di Maldini io credo sia più probabile che stia là per ambizione personale, legittimamente. Personalmente non ho mai pensato manco una volta che Maldini sia andato a lamentarsi dai Singer chiedendo più fondi per il mercato, spinto dal malcontento dei tifosi. La verità è che i tifosi stessi son cambiati. Si festeggia per un secondo posto, la triste verità è questa. Chiaramente da qualche parte la risalita deve partire, non fraintendermi. Pure io ero felice per la vittoria a Bergamo. Da qua a difendere ogni scelta societaria in nome di un secondo posto raggiunto all'ultimo respiro però ce ne passa




Hai ragione. Chi è obiettivo e non in malafede giudica e valuta non in base a pregiudizi ma in base a considerazioni il più possibile obiettive. Ad esempio io ritengo che Maldini abbia fatto un buon lavoro, ma per questo non mi sono certo astenuto dal criticarlo per la scelta di Giampaolo, anzi, e lo criticai anche per Kjaer, e molto anche, se alla fine ha visto giusto lui. Tuttavia allora la critica mi sembrò fondata.

Il fatto è che non esiste un dirigente che non commette errori. Il dirigente più bravo è anzi quello che sbaglia di meno. Inoltre bisogna anche tener conto del contesto in cui operano Maldini e Massara: pochi soldi e rischio errore molto elevato. Tutto il contrario ad esempio di Leonardo o di Guardiola. Se questi sbagliano un acquisto, anche costoso, hanno lo sceicco che gli dà altri soldi, così è molto più semplice.

E sui tifosi che dire? Io ricordo che dopo Istanbul e dopo una stagione in cui sfiorammo un double clamoroso spensi tutto per 10 giorni...ero ko. Oggi la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi probabilmente sarebbe entusiasta di una stagione simile. Mentre allora eravamo disperati.

Salutate la secondopolista...ma si puo??


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> mah guarda in generale dubito a Maldini importi qualcosa dell'opinione dei tifosi. Non gliene fregava nulla da calciatore, figurarsi quanto gliene può fregare da dirigente. Maldini solo al Milan poteva e potrebbe ricoprire un ruolo decisionale in una società di prestigio (e non nell'Inter Miami, giusto per capirsi). Per quel che traspare da decenni di immagine pubblica di Maldini io credo sia più probabile che stia là per ambizione personale, legittimamente. Personalmente non ho mai pensato manco una volta che Maldini sia andato a lamentarsi dai Singer chiedendo più fondi per il mercato, spinto dal malcontento dei tifosi. La verità è che i tifosi stessi son cambiati. Si festeggia per un secondo posto, la triste verità è questa. Chiaramente da qualche parte la risalita deve partire, non fraintendermi. Pure io ero felice per la vittoria a Bergamo. Da qua a difendere ogni scelta societaria in nome di un secondo posto raggiunto all'ultimo respiro però ce ne passa


Solo un piccolo inciso. A Maldini non interessava l' opinione di un piccolo gruppo di balordi chiamata tifoseria organizzata,che poi si è vendicata fischiandolo all' addio. Quella cosa si, mi ha fatto vergognare di brutto. Se poi per te ed altri dimettersi piuttosto che rimboccarsi le maniche per contribuire a rialzarci significa complicità con Eliott significa che non avete idea dell' eredità che il suo nome si porta e si porterà indietro per sempre.


----------



## sampapot (16 Agosto 2021)

12 pagine in 6 ore!! faccio fatica a starvi dietro...meno male che sono in ferie
Il calcio è business e fede (calcistica), chi guarda solo i numeri difficilmente accontenterà i tifosi e viceversa..... e non è facile raggiungere un compromesso. Di sicuro dà fastidio vedere squadre (inglesi) che spendono più di 100 milioni per acquistare un giocatore e tu fai fatica a tirarne fuori 10...è difficile competere in questo modo...in un sistema perfetto chi si comporta in un certo modo (male) dovrebbe subirne le conseguenze, ma dubito che ci troviamo in un sistema perfetto...io non ce l'ho con Maldini (in pratica gli si chiede di vincere un gran premio con una Panda), ma con il sistema (procuratori esosi, diversi regimi fiscali,....) e la proprietà che tiene chiusi i rubinetti, ma questo è comprensibile


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Chi è obiettivo e non in malafede giudica e valuta non in base a pregiudizi ma in base a considerazioni il più possibile obiettive. Ad esempio io ritengo che Maldini abbia fatto un buon lavoro, ma per questo non mi sono certo astenuto dal criticarlo per la scelta di Giampaolo, anzi, e lo criticai anche per Kjaer, e molto anche, se alla fine ha visto giusto lui. Tuttavia allora la critica mi sembrò fondata.
> 
> Il fatto è che non esiste un dirigente che non commette errori. Il dirigente più bravo è anzi quello che sbaglia di meno. Inoltre bisogna anche tener conto del contesto in cui operano Maldini e Massara: pochi soldi e rischio errore molto elevato. Tutto il contrario ad esempio di Leonardo o di Guardiola. Se questi sbagliano un acquisto, anche costoso, hanno lo sceicco che gli dà altri soldi, così è molto più semplice.
> 
> ...


D'accordo su tutto tranne che sulla questione riguardante il margine d'errore. Maldini e Massara vanno coi piedi di piombo sul mercato puntando forte sui prestiti, che sono indubbiamente la modalità più sicura di fare acquisti (non ci vuole un genio a elaborare una strategia di questo tipo), ma che ovviamente precludono diverse opportunità.
Ora, delle due l'una:

- Elliott dopo le batoste prese con Piatek e Paquetà ha dato direttive chiare in materia di spesa sul cartellino dei giocatori: prima di procedere occorre valutare l'impatto in squadra. In questo caso, però, dovendo seguire condizioni tanto stringenti, penso ben pochi dirigenti di livello sceglierebbero di stare in sella. Sopratutto se son talmente così bravi (come dicono alcuni qui) e ambìti. Stesso discorso ovviamente per Pioli.

- Elliott non ha dato direttive riguardo la preferenza al prestito prima di acquistare. In tal caso il timore dei dirigenti di spendere cifre importanti alla cieca, elimina una fetta consistente di mercato, come scritto prima. Direi che questa opzione sia paradossalmente quella più preoccupante.

In entrambi i casi, usando la logica, penso sia facile dedurre come Maldini non sia di certo un paladino della giustizia rossonera, quanto piuttosto un professionista ambizioso retribuito per il lavoro che fa e rispettoso del proprio datore di lavoro. Come è giusto che sia nel mondo del lavoro. Un professionista che, visto l'ambiente in cui opera, è legittimo sia soggetto a critiche di ogni tipo.


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Solo un piccolo inciso. A Maldini non interessava l' opinione di un piccolo gruppo di balordi chiamata tifoseria organizzata,che poi si è vendicata fischiandolo all' addio. Quella cosa si, mi ha fatto vergognare di brutto. Se poi per te ed altri dimettersi piuttosto che rimboccarsi le maniche per contribuire a rialzarci significa complicità con Eliott significa che non avete idea dell' eredità che il suo nome si porta e si porterà indietro per sempre.


Mi pare ci sia una visione un po' troppo romantica. Il Milan è una società e come tale viene gestita, non ci sono guerre interne anche perchè Elliott impiegherebbe zero secondi a licenziare Maldini (cosa che sarebbe successa se Pioli dopo il covid non avesse azzeccato i 18mesi migliori in carriera). 
In generale comunque la mia impressione è che Maldini se ne sia sempre abbastanza fregato dell'opinione dei tifosi, quantomeno se messa di fianco al proprio ego. Se ciò non corrispondesse a realtà, faticherei a individuare il motivo per cui sia entrato in società solo dopo l'uscita di scena di Galliani, un altro con l'ego smisurato con cui non a caso non andava d'accordo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Straordinario.
> 
> Ecco che succede a voler vincere di forza, reclutando e strapagando i poveri Messi e compagnia bella. Tornate dove vi spetta, nella mediocrità totale. Se esiste una giustizia divina, passeranno secoli prima di estinguere tutte le nefandezze compiute.
> 
> *Il club che più di tutti ha contribuito a rendere marcio questo sport*.


Ma cosa mi tocca leggere. Questi nel periodo di Messi+Iniesta+Xavi sono stati delle leggende che hanno fatto innamorare del calcio una generazione di bambini. E prima ancora c'era stato Ronaldinho. Se non si ama il calcio che facevano questi si e' delle bestie. Si sono indebitati nel corso degli anni? Chissenefrega, il calcio e' poesia e arte. Tu tieniti pure i Krunic e i Benacer...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
> Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in un momento in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora di vivere il calcio del 1994.
> Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
> Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
> Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.


Ringrazieremo la proprietà quando questo "salvataggio" ci riporterà a vincere. Siamo il Milan non il Sassuolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'anno della cessione di Ibra e Thiago (bilancio 2012) il fatturato fu di 329 mln contro i 266 mln dell'anno prima, e fu il fatturato più alto della storia del Milan, al netto delle plusvalenze era invece di 275 mln. Nel 2010 e nel 2011 le perdite furono, rispettivamente di 70 e 67 mln. Nel 2012 le perdite erano solo di 7 mln, un miglioramento clamoroso. Insomma il pareggio di bilancio ed il riequilibrio erano avviati.
> 
> Il giochino andò bene anche l'anno successivo con la miracolosa qualificazione alla champions. Da lì in poi iniziarono i guai con le scelleratezze di Galliani e la mancata qualificazione alla champions (che nel 2012 ci portò ben 55 mln). Le mancate qualificazioni alla champions le trattative di cessione societaria ed i settimi posti portarono all'allontanamento degli sponsor alla riduzione dei ricavi e quindi al ridimensionamento.
> 
> ...


Interessante la curiosità  , se non altro si é reso più utile del fratello!!

Io ho chiaro l'andamento dei bilanci del Milan, dici bene che il bilancio resto' lo stesso perché troppo dipendente dalla Champions. Quindi il fatturato 2012 pre Ibra-Thiago, e 2013 post Ibra-Thiago é sostanzialmente lo stesso. Quello che cambia sono le perdite. Infatti, si registra un miglioramento dai -67 ai -7, quindi le perdite furono ripianate dalle plusvalenze. Pero' come vedi non é cambiato assolutamente nulla. Una botta di 60M unatantum non cambia la condizione in cui versa un club, ma sono i +60M annui, che difficilmete avremo potuto fare a suon di plusvalenze. Quindi come vedi si stava solo cercando di guadagnare tempo, e di far riposare un po il portafoglio del padrone. Ripeto, in perdita nonostante plusvalenze, taglio massicio del monteingaggi e qualificazione Champions League. Non é normale, e vuol dire società malata.

Eravamo una potenza dici bene, stabilmente nella top 10 dei top club per fatturato (comunque lontanissimi dai primi 4), ma avevamo una marea di problemi strutturali che andavano affrontati e si é scelto di temporeggiare o di farlo più avanti. Quando i competitor guadagnano 120M dallo stadio (Real) e tu 30M e non fai nulla, quando i competitor hanno suddiviso il bilancio in 30% Broadcasting , 30 Commercial e 30% Stadio invece tu hai 60% Broadcasting (comunue inferiore) capisci che non vai lontano. Poi Berlusconi non ne approfito' quando aveva il potere politico ed economico, con adirittura sindaco di centro-destra a Milano. Se ci aggiungi che a questi problemi strutturali la incompetenza dilagante di Galliani che ha preso in mano il Milan, allora il buco diventa veramente profondo e la risalità impossibile.

Noi il percorso che stiamo facendo da 2 anni, lo dovevamo fare nel 2007, a costo di vendere Ricky. 2-3 anni di ristrutturazione totale, avviare il progetto stadio ed il tutto a discapito di una minor competitività (che non é detto se si agisce bene sul mercato). Se avessimo fatto cio, sono sicuro che oggi avremo come minimo una Champions in più, perché ci saremmo trovati nella stessa posizione della Juve, con un bilancio migliore, un asset stadio maggiore ed una commercializzazione più importante. Insomma, i fatturati non sarebbero diversi da Bayern o Liverpool per intenderci. Invece no, abbiamo fatto la peggior scelta possibile: fare la ristrutturazione quando il disastro era compiuto.

Tuttavia, io credo che non sia mai tardi, se non altro la nostra storia ci permette di avere un materasso che durerà ancora qualche anno, e quando la macchina comincerà a rigirare vedrai che non avremo bisogno neanche di Elliott (basta che non ci toccano le casse in stile United, anzi se vogliono partecipare ancora meglio).


----------



## Marilson (16 Agosto 2021)

la bottiglia buona e' in fresco da un tempo, ripartissero dai dilettanti come catalunya fc


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi pare ci sia una visione un po' troppo romantica. Il Milan è una società e come tale viene gestita, non ci sono guerre interne anche perchè Elliott impiegherebbe zero secondi a licenziare Maldini (cosa che sarebbe successa se Pioli dopo il covid non avesse azzeccato i 18mesi migliori in carriera).
> In generale comunque la mia impressione è che Maldini se ne sia sempre abbastanza fregato dell'opinione dei tifosi, quantomeno se messa di fianco al proprio ego. Se ciò non corrispondesse a realtà, faticherei a individuare il motivo per cui sia entrato in società solo dopo l'uscita di scena di Galliani, un altro con l'ego smisurato con cui non a caso non andava d'accordo.


Se Maldini fosse stato ambizioso e intelligente avrebbe trovato un posto adeguato ovunque avesse voluto, non ultimo in federazione, dove hanno cercato in tutti i modi di portarlo invece di prendersi gli insulti e le insinuazioni di 4 vigliacchi di una curva da operetta o un paio di leoni da tastiera, su un forum,bravi a criticare ma che si squagliano come neve al sole se devono anche solo allacciarsi le scarpe. Sarebbe stato più comodo imboscarsi dietro una scrivania federale ma lui ha scelto la strada più difficile per quel cognome che è legato al Milan da ormai sei decenni. E no, Eliott uno come Maldini non lo silura in due secondi perché sa cosa rappresenta nella storia del calcio e nella storia del Club. Mi tocca pure difendere Maldini su un forum del Milan, che roba...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la bottiglia buona e' in fresco da un tempo, ripartissero dai dilettanti come catalunya fc


Perché tutto questo odio? Il Barca per molti anni é stato IL calcio. Ha aperto il ciclo praticamente a 0, con una filosofia che prende spunto da un profeta Olandese che ha cambiato la storia e continuerà a farlo.

Quando hanno tradito il credo del loro inventore si sono rovinati. Andare a vincere con praticamente il settore giovanile non é banale... fino a Neymar possono solo godere di stima.


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se Maldini fosse stato ambizioso e intelligente avrebbe trovato un posto adeguato ovunque avesse voluto, non ultimo in federazione, dove hanno cercato in tutti i modi di portarlo invece di prendersi gli insulti e le insinuazioni di 4 vigliacchi di una curva da operetta o un paio di leoni da tastiera, su un forum,bravi a criticare ma che si squagliano come neve al sole se devono anche solo allacciarsi le scarpe. Sarebbe stato più comodo imboscarsi dietro una scrivania federale ma lui ha scelto la strada più difficile per quel cognome che è legato al Milan da ormai sei decenni. E no, Eliott uno come Maldini non lo silura in due secondi perché sa cosa rappresenta nella storia del calcio e nella storia del Club. Mi tocca pure difendere Maldini su un forum del Milan, che roba...


come già scritto il tifoso fatica a scindere il giocatore dal dirigente. In federazione sarebbe eventualmente finito a fare il pupazzo o l'ambassador alla Baresi o Albertini. Non a caso ho scritto che un ruolo "decisionale" in una società importante solo al Milan avrebbe potuto ottenerlo


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa mi tocca leggere. Questi nel periodo di Messi+Iniesta+Xavi sono stati delle leggende che hanno fatto innamorare del calcio una generazione di bambini. E prima ancora c'era stato Ronaldinho. Se non si ama il calcio che facevano questi si e' delle bestie. Si sono indebitati nel corso degli anni? Chissenefrega, il calcio e' poesia e arte. Tu tieniti pure i Krunic e i Benacer...


Che cacchio c'entra un giocatore di classe e in ascesa come Bennacer con Krunic lo sai solo tu.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> come già scritto il tifoso fatica a scindere il giocatore dal dirigente. In federazione sarebbe eventualmente finito a fare il pupazzo o l'ambassador alla Baresi o Albertini. Non a caso ho scritto che un ruolo "decisionale" in una società importante solo al Milan avrebbe potuto ottenerlo


Certo, certo. Sono sicuro che Paolo sia felicissimo di andare in giro da gente come Perez a cui da del tu ad elemosinare prestiti, sfoggiando il libretto dei pagherò. Per caso hai parenti qui sul forum?


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo, certo. Sono sicuro che Paolo sia felicissimo di andare in giro da gente come Perez a cui da del tu ad elemosinare prestiti, sfoggiando il libretto dei pagherò. Per caso hai parenti qui sul forum?


dunque perchè dovrebbe mantenere il suo posto di lavoro, per amore dei tifosi e per fare il martire? Ma dunque perchè non è entrato in società quando c'era Galliani, fammi capire. Son proprio curioso di leggere le tue argomentazioni


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto tranne che sulla questione riguardante il margine d'errore. Maldini e Massara vanno coi piedi di piombo sul mercato puntando forte sui prestiti, che sono indubbiamente la modalità più sicura di fare acquisti (non ci vuole un genio a elaborare una strategia di questo tipo), ma che ovviamente precludono diverse opportunità.
> Ora, delle due l'una:
> 
> - Elliott dopo le batoste prese con Piatek e Paquetà ha dato direttive chiare in materia di spesa sul cartellino dei giocatori: prima di procedere occorre valutare l'impatto in squadra. In questo caso, però, dovendo seguire condizioni tanto stringenti, penso ben pochi dirigenti di livello sceglierebbero di stare in sella. Sopratutto se son talmente così bravi (come dicono alcuni qui) e ambìti. Stesso discorso ovviamente per Pioli.
> ...




Anche questa può essere una chiave di lettura. Bisognerebbe conoscere ruoli e funzioni interne per poter giudicare più correttamente. 

Sul fatto che Maldini debba essere soggetto a critiche è normale sia così. E l’ha ammesso anche lui che fare il dirigente è complicato ed è un ruolo in cui deve imparare tanto. Essere stato un grande giocatore ed una bandiera non significa automaticamente essere un grande dirigente o un grande allenatore, anzi spesso accade il contrario. Se si rivelasse incapace di fare il dirigente operativo spero lo capisca e si ritiri, come fece in illo tempore Baresi.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa mi tocca leggere. Questi nel periodo di Messi+Iniesta+Xavi sono stati delle leggende che hanno fatto innamorare del calcio una generazione di bambini. E prima ancora c'era stato Ronaldinho. Se non si ama il calcio che facevano questi si e' delle bestie. Si sono indebitati nel corso degli anni? Chissenefrega, il calcio e' poesia e arte. Tu tieniti pure i Krunic e i Benacer...



E allora ignora quello che scrivo, se ti dà fastidio. L'impressione è che non hai capito un accidente di quello che ho scritto.

Sono loro che hanno avviato l'epoca di acquisti roboanti e milionari, innescando una spirale che ci ha portato alla situazione attuale. Sono loro che hanno preso Cruijff, Maradona, Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, e centinaia di altri top-players, riuscendo solo con fatica ad avvicinarsi alle nostre imprese. Il periodo Xavi+Iniesta è stata una congiunzione astrale e non c'entra niente, guarda un po' cosa hanno vinto senza quei due.

Inoltre, odio il Barca, ok? Io tifo Milan, della poesia e dell'arte degli altri clubs me ne strafotto, soprattutto quando sono nostri concorrenti.

E poi, che cavolo c'entra la frase "tenersi Krunic e Bennacer". Una sequenza irripetibile di sparate proprio a caso.

Mah.


----------



## Marilson (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché tutto questo odio? Il Barca per molti anni é stato IL calcio. Ha aperto il ciclo praticamente a 0, con una filosofia che prende spunto da un profeta Olandese che ha cambiato la storia e continuerà a farlo.
> 
> Quando hanno tradito il credo del loro inventore si sono rovinati. Andare a vincere con praticamente il settore giovanile non é banale... fino a Neymar possono solo godere di stima.


sono abbastanza vecchio da farmeli stare sul cosidetto fin dalle sboronate prima della finale di Atene 94 stile it's coming home. Aggiungici anche vari episodi a favore negli ultimi anni, gol annulato a sheva nella semifinale del 2006, rigore dato su calcio d'angolo a palla ancora da battere per trattenuta inesistente di Nesta su Busquets e infine il culo pazzesco del palo di Niang. Ripeto, la bottiglia buona e' li in fresco, quando falliranno saremo li a festeggiare.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> come già scritto il tifoso fatica a scindere il giocatore dal dirigente. In federazione sarebbe eventualmente finito a fare il pupazzo o l'ambassador alla Baresi o Albertini. Non a caso ho scritto che un ruolo "decisionale" in una società importante solo al Milan avrebbe potuto ottenerlo


Quello che dici é vero, io faccio fatica a scindere il mito dal dirigente. Pero' non mi sono mai risparmiato in critiche, ho ritenuto il primo mercato fallimentare (anche se credo che lo zampino di Leonardo era ben più evidente), poi l'ho elogiato nella scelta dei giocatori del suo secondo anno, se non altro i profili erano quelli giusti. Non ho apprezato (a posteriori anche se ero diffidente) Giampaolo, ma ho rivalutato Pioli. Non ho apprezzato Mandzukic-Meité ma ho adorato Tomori-Theo. Il bilancio complessivo pende decisamente in suo favore, per quanto mi riguarda lo ritengo tutt'altro che incapace. Da quando é arrivato sono almeno sicuro che ogni cosa viene fatta per il bene del Milan. Te lo immagini tra 3 anni Elliott che prende 30M dalle casse del Milan in stile Glazer con Maldini a vedere la scena? Io no.

Poi Maldini la figurina non la sa fare proprio, le sue interviste parlano da sole: non scende a compromessi. Come ha ammesso lui stesso in molti lo hanno cercato in questi anni, in tutto il mondo. Ha una reputazione cristallina tale che se lui va dove vuole, non ha bisogno che lo contattano. Ha sempre detto che per la storia che ha avuto non avrebbe potuto servire un'altra squadra diversa dal Milan. Pure Moratti voleva averlo come dirigente.. folle 

La critica é giusta e deve esserci sempre e su tutto, se non altro in un forum di Milanisti dove si parla di calcio, la cosa più opinabile al mondo  , pero' quando si dice che Maldini jr é li solo per il padre, o che Maldini é un venduto che presta la faccia per calmare i tifosi come dicono molti qui dentro allora mi girano parecchio, anche se evito ormai di rispondere.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> dunque perchè dovrebbe mantenere il suo posto di lavoro, per amore dei tifosi e per fare il martire? Ma dunque perchè non è entrato in società quando c'era Galliani, fammi capire. Son proprio curioso di leggere le tue argomentazioni


E c'è pure da dirlo perché non è entrato in società quando c' era Galliani? Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Stare lì a vedere il buon Adriano spartirsi le polpette con Raiola quando prendeva Mattioni, Cardacio, Viudez, etc?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ringrazieremo la proprietà quando questo "salvataggio" ci riporterà a vincere. Siamo il Milan non il Sassuolo.


Vero, concordo pienamente ma iniziamo a non “fallire” che visto cosa sta succedendo in giro per il mondo è già un passo avanti.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Interessante la curiosità  , se non altro si é reso più utile del fratello!!
> 
> Io ho chiaro l'andamento dei bilanci del Milan, dici bene che il bilancio resto' lo stesso perché troppo dipendente dalla Champions. Quindi il fatturato 2012 pre Ibra-Thiago, e 2013 post Ibra-Thiago é sostanzialmente lo stesso. Quello che cambia sono le perdite. Infatti, si registra un miglioramento dai -67 ai -7, quindi le perdite furono ripianate dalle plusvalenze. Pero' come vedi non é cambiato assolutamente nulla. Una botta di 60M unatantum non cambia la condizione in cui versa un club, ma sono i +60M annui, che difficilmete avremo potuto fare a suon di plusvalenze. Quindi come vedi si stava solo cercando di guadagnare tempo, e di far riposare un po il portafoglio del padrone. Ripeto, in perdita nonostante plusvalenze, taglio massicio del monteingaggi e qualificazione Champions League. Non é normale, e vuol dire società malata.
> 
> ...



Alcune cose che hai scritto le condividono, altre no, ma comunque apprezzo i tuoi ragionamenti. 

Su un fatto sono scettico: sull’autosostentamento. Nell’attuale sistema italiano dominato, anche con metodi non sempre cristallini, dalla Juve penso sia difficile competere senza una proprietà forte alle spalle. Il sistema calcio italiano è troppo arretrato per poter consentire ad una società di competere con la Juve marciando con i propri mezzi. Affinché accada ciò che tu auspichi a mio parere ci vorrebbero i ricavi di una superlega nell’ordine di almeno 100 mln a stagione, uno stadio di proprietà che ti garantisce entrate annuali simili e sponsorizzazioni pluriennali che ti garantiscono almeno 70-80 mln l’anno. Più, appunto, una lega A all’avanguardia. Ad oggi eventi fantascientifici. E forse addirittura insufficienti.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora ignora quello che scrivo, se ti dà fastidio. L'impressione è che non hai capito un accidente di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Sono loro che hanno avviato l'epoca di acquisti roboanti e milionari, innescando una spirale che ci ha portato alla situazione attuale. Sono loro che hanno preso Cruijff, Maradona, Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, e centinaia di altri top-players, riuscendo solo con fatica ad avvicinarsi alle nostre imprese. Il periodo Xavi+Iniesta è stata una congiunzione astrale e non c'entra niente, guarda un po' cosa hanno vinto senza quei due.
> 
> ...


Infatti non vedo il problema.

Se stanno in questa situazione, è mica per i 100/200 milioni di danno pandemico.

Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.

Non piango manco per il disastro economico a cui assisto da 20 anni in casa nostra, ma si fottessero pure in Catalogna, faranno i loro bei 10 anni di oblio come noi e la vita continuerà per tutti,come sempre


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alcune cose che hai scritto le condividono, altre no, ma comunque apprezzo i tuoi ragionamenti.
> 
> Su un fatto sono scettico: sull’autosostentamento. Nell’attuale sistema italiano dominato, anche con metodi non sempre cristallini, dalla Juve penso sia difficile competere senza una proprietà forte alle spalle. Il sistema calcio italiano è troppo arretrato per poter consentire ad una società di competere con la Juve marciando con i propri mezzi. Affinché accada ciò che tu auspichi a mio parere ci vorrebbero i ricavi di una superlega nell’ordine di almeno 100 mln a stagione, uno stadio di proprietà che ti garantisce entrate annuali simili e sponsorizzazioni pluriennali che ti garantiscono almeno 70-80 mln l’anno. Più, appunto, una lega A all’avanguardia. Ad oggi eventi fantascientifici. E forse addirittura insufficienti.


E aggiungici pure che quello che dici , lo sostieni per esperienza, visto che il sistema Juve in Italia è collaudato da un secolo circa.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E aggiungici pure che quello che dici , lo sostieni per esperienza, visto che il sistema Juve in Italia è collaudato da un secolo circa.



Per far capire come funziona in Italia dico che durante il periodo d’oro di Berlusconi abbiamo rischiato di vincere più champions che non scudetti: 8 finali giocate contro 8 scudetti. 

Penso che una statistica simile non esista in nessun altro campionato. Evidentemente quando Berlusconi puntava a vincere in Europa non lo faceva solo per il prestigio, ma anche perché in Italia esistevano certi meccanismi stratificati.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alcune cose che hai scritto le condividono, altre no, ma comunque apprezzo i tuoi ragionamenti.
> 
> Su un fatto sono scettico: sull’autosostentamento. Nell’attuale sistema italiano dominato, anche con metodi non sempre cristallini, dalla Juve penso sia difficile competere senza una proprietà forte alle spalle. Il sistema calcio italiano è troppo arretrato per poter consentire ad una società di competere con la Juve marciando con i propri mezzi. Affinché accada ciò che tu auspichi a mio parere ci vorrebbero i ricavi di una superlega nell’ordine di almeno 100 mln a stagione, uno stadio di proprietà che ti garantisce entrate annuali simili e sponsorizzazioni pluriennali che ti garantiscono almeno 70-80 mln l’anno. Più, appunto, una lega A all’avanguardia. Ad oggi eventi fantascientifici. E forse addirittura insufficienti.


Certo! Non siamo solo noi a dover migliorare, é tutto il contorno come dici bene. Io la speranza che con uno stadio di proprietà si passa dai 250M/270M (Milan in Champions) a circa 400M, cioe quasi quanto la Juve. Ho la speranza che con un nuovo stadio e con un un Milan stabilmente in Champions si possa puntare a a degli sponsor decisamente in linea con i top club. Ho la speranza che il nostro mercato sia finalmente gestito in modo competente, e che si valorizzino i giocatori e che si creino assets alla Theo o alla Bennacer in continuazione. Ho la speranza che il sistema calcio Italiano cambi e che il paese si decida ad investire in asset strategici che arricherebbero il campionato.

Sono molte speranze  , forse hai ragione quando dici che sono eventi fantascentifici, alcuni sono facilmete raggiungibi e realistici, alcuni sono nella giusta direzione ed altri sono forse un mero sogno. Io ci spero  , perché di una cosa non ho speranza: che arrivi un qualunque investitore a fare cose diverse da Elliott (che per ora mi soddisfa) e che venga un fantomatico magnate a comprarci per il fatto di chiamarci Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per far capire come funziona in Italia dico che durante il periodo d’oro di Berlusconi abbiamo rischiato di vincere più champions che non scudetti: 8 finali giocate contro 8 scudetti.
> 
> Penso che una statistica simile non esista in nessun altro campionato. Evidentemente quando Berlusconi puntava a vincere in Europa non lo faceva solo per il prestigio, ma anche perché in Italia esistevano certi meccanismi stratificati.


Esattamente. Berlusconi anche per questi motivi è andato incontro alla vocazione " internazionale" del Milan. Ricordiamoci che tra le big continentali, se tale vogliamo considerare una squadra con una coppa insanguinata e un' altra con fondati sospetti di doping, la Juventus ha un rapporto tra partecipazioni e trofei vinti assolutamente sperequato. Oltre a vedersi superata di tanto nelle vittorie in Champions da noi, nonostante l' abnorme numero di scudetti. La loro sfortuna è che esistiamo noi.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti non vedo il problema.
> 
> Se stanno in questa situazione, è mica per i 100/200 milioni di danno pandemico.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda te se uno deve difendere un club di nazisti mafiosi e arroganti come il Barca, che ha fatto di molto peggio del PSG.

Poi io mica dimentico, questi si sono permessi di fare gli strafottenti con noi, al che gli dei del calcio hanno sanzionato il 4-0 del '94 proprio per rimetterli a cuccia.

Ma mica l'hanno capita. Sono peggio dei cani rabbiosi, anche a prenderli a bastonate non demordono. E allora schiantate e sprofondate nelle fogne dell'inferno, maledetti.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Certo! Non siamo solo noi a dover migliorare, é tutto il contorno come dici bene. Io ho una speranza che con uno stadio di proprietà si passa dai 250M/270M (Milan in Champions) a circa 400M, cioe quasi quanto la Juve. Ho la speranza che con un nuovo stadio e con un un Milan stabilmente in Champions si possa puntare a a degli sponsor decisamente in linea con i top club. Ho la speranza che il nostro mercato sia finalmente gestito in modo competente, e che si valorizzino i giocatori e che si creino assets alla Theo o alla Bennacer in continuazione. Ho la speranza che il sistema calcio Italiano cambi e che il paese si decida ad investire in asset strategici che arricherebbero il campionato.
> 
> Sono molte speranze  , forse hai ragione quando dici che sono eventi fantascentifici, alcuni sono facilmete raggiungibi e realistici, alcuni sono nella giusta direzione ed altri sono forse un mero sogno. Io ci spero  , perché di una cosa non ho speranza: che arrivi un qualunque investitore a fare cose diverse da Elliott (che per ora mi soddisfa) e che venga un fantomatico magnate a comprarci per il fatto di chiamarci Milan.



Finché quel fesso di Jeff preferisce farsi I viaggetti nello spazio dei quali non frega nulla a nessuno invece di diventare immortale nei cuori e nelle menti dei milanisti...

Io gliel’ho detto: “a Bezose, ma chi se ne frega dello spazio, ciappati il Milan che ti faremo pure la statua!” Stadio Amazon, autosponsorizzazione monstre, Maldini che consegna i pacchi a domicilio, fiction sul Milan su Prime, e chi ci ferma!


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda te se uno deve difendere un club di nazisti mafiosi e arroganti come il Barca, che ha fatto di molto peggio del PSG.
> 
> Poi io mica dimentico, questi si sono permessi di fare gli strafottenti con noi, al che gli dei del calcio hanno sanzionato il 4-0 del '94 proprio per rimetterli a cuccia.
> 
> Ma mica l'hanno capita. Sono peggio dei cani rabbiosi, anche a prenderli a bastonate non demordono. E allora schiantate e sprofondate nelle fogne dell'inferno, maledetti.


Non ti scordi di niente eh 

Saranno anni piacevoli per gli anti-Chala con te 

Comunque una considerazione a margine. Ricordo che ***.giando sul web mi imbattei in un forum di tifosi del Bayern, e questi ancora non si sono scrollati di dosso le mazziate di inizio secolo che puntualmente gli rifilavamo. Dicevano che ci sta bene e meritiamo tutto quello che ci succede, anzi speravano che saremmo restati a lungo cosi.

In fin dei conti il tifoso é tifoso , io di certo non mi dispero per il Barca, anzi meno galli nel pollaio e meglio é! Li ho comunque ammirati per il gioco espresso, ma mai invidiati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

-


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> La verità sta nel mezzo,
> Elliot ci sta sistemando il bilancio, ma gli va di lusso questo periodo storico perché sono tutte in difficoltà, tranne le squadre degli sceicchi.
> 
> Sono sicuro però che anche con un bilancio a posto, Elliot non avrebbe mai investito certe cifre,
> ...


son d'accordo, elliot ha come unico obiettivo il guadagnare col milan. e investe il minimo per tenerci in carreggiata.
ora sembra tanto ovviamente, ma se tutti investissero 1000 milioni tranquillo che elliot non metterebbe un cent in più.

maldini li fa ragionare? non so nemmeno se si sono mai incontrati. maldini manco sapeva della superlega quando già eravamo entrati ed usciti, fai un po' tu quanto conta in società. l'unico che conta è gazidis.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.



Ed in tutto ciò la UEFA che cosa farà? Sbaglio o il Milan è stato escluso dalle coppe PER MOLTO MENO. Io bilanci cosi, da parte del Milan, non li ricordo.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto che sto 2o posto avrebbe fatto più danni che utile.
> 
> un conto è non criticare la società perchè dopotutto non vuole perderci come tante altre, un altro conto è fare dei caroselli 10 volte al giorno per degli usurai.
> 
> ...



Eppure c'è poco da dire......se facessimo acquisti con costi ILLOGICI pur di prendere una scorciatoia per la vittoria cadremmo male....e farsi ingolosire dall'Inter che vende, dalla Juve immobile sarebbe un grave errore.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed in tutto ciò la UEFA che cosa farà? Sbaglio o il Milan è stato escluso dalle coppe PER MOLTO MENO. Io bilanci cosi, da parte del Milan, non li ricordo.



La cosa sconcertante è che col fpf i club erano al sicuro dalle tensioni finanziarie. Son bastati pochi mesi di crisi per mandare tutto all’aria. Eppure il Barça era un club virtuoso e rispettoso dei parametri.

Fermo restando che Laporta ha volutamente esagerato per gettare fango sulla dirigenza precedente ed assolversi dall’addio di Messi. Mentre in campagna elettorale aveva assicurato che sarebbe rimasto.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ti scordi di niente eh



Mai dimenticare. E' la memoria quello che definisce un individuo.



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Saranno anni piacevoli per gli anti-Chala con te



In che senso.



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque una considerazione a margine. Ricordo che ***.giando sul web mi imbattei in un forum di tifosi del Bayern, e questi ancora non si sono scrollati di dosso le mazziate di inizio secolo che puntualmente gli rifilavamo. Dicevano che ci sta bene e meritiamo tutto quello che ci succede, anzi speravano che saremmo restati a lungo cosi.
> 
> In fin dei conti il tifoso é tifoso , io di certo non mi dispero per il Barca, anzi meno galli nel pollaio e meglio é! Li ho comunque ammirati per il gioco espresso, ma mai invidiati.



Ma io non odio tutti i clubs. E so riconoscere quando giocano bene e meritano, mica sono accecato dalla rabbia e metto da parte il cervello. Il Barca ha giocato bene nel periodo Messi/Xavi/Iniesta, ma mi fermo lì.

Odio quelli che ci hanno battuto in malo modo, o per fortuna, o ingiustamente. Come il Santos in CI nel '63. E ad esempio non capisco quelli che stimano il Liverpool. Ci hanno sottratto (anche se per colpa nostra) una CL e sono nostri concorrenti nel palmares. Non si discute, non posso stimarli. Il Bayern non c'ha fatto niente di che, quindi non li odio. Ma posso capire il loro odio.

Per il Barca, è comunque odio a perdita d'occhio perché sono degli arroganti mafiosi. Sono coccolati dalla UEFA insieme al RM. Ma il RM lo stimo, infatti c'è stima reciproca. Al Barca ricevono costantemente aiutini arbitrali, ma quando perdono si mettono a menare sul campo come criminali. Ci sono infiniti esempi di comportamenti schifosi, tipo rimesse laterali non restituite e via dicendo. Ce l'hanno nel DNA proprio i giocatori stessi, sanno che sono protetti quando indossano quella maglia, si sentono potenti.

Un club antisportivo, il peggiore dell'universo, e come detto, sono stati i progenitori del degrado calcistico fatto solo di pacchi di soldi messi sul tavolo. Adesso piangono questi cialtroni, hai capito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> non mi pare sia stato fatto con Boban


direi... anzi boban ne è uscito da eroe.
giustamente.

boban e paolo si sono comportati come il giorno e la notte, chi loda uno non può che criticare l'altro e viceversa.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mai dimenticare. E' la memoria quello che definisce un individuo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel senso che ho notato che sul turco non ti risparmi mai ahah, giustamente!! Continua cosi perché sportivamente ed umanamente se le merita tutte, giocatore che per 4 anni mi ha fatto impazzire di rabbia!! Sul Liverpool sfondi una porta, ancora non mi capacito di cosa sia successo, Baros-Garcia-Appiah-Carragher vs Nesta-Maldini-Pirlo-Kaka-Sheva e posso continuare... lasciamo stare


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2021)

*Per l'ennesima volta. Parlate di calcio ed evitate povocazioni*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

Non cambierà nulla, crisi o non crisi il Barca resterà sempre nettamente favorito in ogni singola partita contro il Milan. E questo basta per capire che non ci stiamo rafforzando per niente.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa sconcertante è che col fpf i club erano al sicuro dalle tensioni finanziarie. Son bastati pochi mesi di crisi per mandare tutto all’aria. Eppure il Barça era un club virtuoso e rispettoso dei parametri.
> 
> Fermo restando che Laporta ha volutamente esagerato per gettare fango sulla dirigenza precedente ed assolversi dall’addio di Messi. Mentre in campagna elettorale aveva assicurato che sarebbe rimasto.


Per me non ha affatto esagerato. Erano al limite del sostenibile, se non oltre, prima del covid...figurati ora...per anni senza cedere nessuno (Neymar a parte, ma non per volontà) hanno sempre comprato giocatori costosissimi, che hanno deluso, con un ingaggio monstre. E siccome hanno deluso, ed hanno ingaggi e cartellini altissimi, nessuno li vuole...il Barca attuale non riesce a vendere, è quello il loro problema, non sanno come rientrare con i soldi...Messi è stato lasciato andare per quello, perchè era l'unico modo rapido per prendere ossigeno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> come già scritto il tifoso fatica a scindere il giocatore dal dirigente. In federazione sarebbe eventualmente finito a fare il pupazzo o l'ambassador alla Baresi o Albertini. Non a caso ho scritto che un ruolo "decisionale" in una società importante solo al Milan avrebbe potuto ottenerlo


soprattutto con ZERO esperienza e fuori dal calcio da 10 anni.
(e ricordiamo che probabilmente è un caso che sia tornato proprio quando il figlio ha iniziato la carriera)


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure c'è poco da dire......se facessimo acquisti con costi ILLOGICI pur di prendere una scorciatoia per la vittoria cadremmo male....e farsi ingolosire dall'Inter che vende, dalla Juve immobile sarebbe un grave errore.


ma infatti son d'accordo, ma ringraziarli per vedere il milan in mano a degli usurai... proprio no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non cambierà nulla, crisi o non crisi il Barca resterà sempre nettamente favorito in ogni singola partita contro il Milan. E questo basta per capire che non ci stiamo rafforzando per niente.


sinceramente non lo so, hanno una squadra un po' improponibile.........


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma infatti son d'accordo, ma ringraziarli per vedere il milan in mano a degli usurai... proprio no.



Adesso vediamo chi arriva come riserva sul terzino destro, Florenzi va bene, e con Tomori fin da subito dietro siamo messi bene. 
In mezzo mi aspetto di avere Bennacer tutta la stagione, mi aspetto una crescita di Tonali...ed attendo la quarta riserva, sperando sia utile. 
Li davanti al posto di un cadavere come Mandzukic abbiamo un giocatore vero, Giroud. Mi aspetto la crescita di Saele, di Leao, la continuità di Rebic...e anche qui tutto passa attraverso l'ultimo acquisto, ecco qui si mi aspetto un titolare.

Questi tre acquisti aspettiamoli...vediamo chi arriva...perchè sono questi che muovono l'asticella.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo chi arriva come riserva sul terzino destro, Florenzi va bene, e con Tomori fin da subito dietro siamo messi bene.
> In mezzo mi aspetto di avere Bennacer tutta la stagione, mi aspetto una crescita di Tonali...ed attendo la quarta riserva, sperando sia utile.
> Li davanti al posto di un cadavere come Mandzukic abbiamo un giocatore vero, Giroud. Mi aspetto la crescita di Saele, di Leao, la continuità di Rebic...e anche qui tutto passa attraverso l'ultimo acquisto, ecco qui si mi aspetto un titolare.
> 
> Questi tre acquisti aspettiamoli...vediamo chi arriva...perchè sono questi che muovono l'asticella.


si ma jino qui non si tratta di un acquisto o meno ma di un modo di operare.
becchi la stagione buona come la scorsa, ne becchi magari 2 e aprofitti delle difficoltà generali, ok ma alla lunga dove vai a quella maniera qua? una società che spende il minimo sindacale, una dirigenza messa li per far star zitti i tifosi, gente che continua ad andarsene a zero (con kessie saremmo a 4 in 12 mesi), stadio solo per la speculazione edilizia altrimenti chissene, il dentro-fuori dalla superlega......
senza parlare delle figure che stiam facendo con ibra, sanremo e le stecche a raiola.

sinceramente, la gestione è pesante così. non è un 2o posto preso per i capelli che può cambiare tutta sta roba.


----------



## Maximo (16 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Laporta, presidente del Barcellona, così in conferenza stampa:"La gestione precedente del Barcellona è ingiustificabile e ci ha lasciato una situazione economica preoccupante e una realtà finanziaria drammatica. Al 21 marzo 2021 il debito del club era di 1.350 milioni di euro. Ho avuto la sua lettera, ha voluto renderla pubblica ma è piena di bugie, un tentativo disperato di scappare dalle sue responsabilità giustificando una gestione impossibile da comprendere e da approvare. Quando siamo arrivati, tanto per cominciare, abbiamo dovuto chiedere un prestito ponte a Goldman Sachs perché altrimenti non avremmo potuto neppure pagare gli stipendi. Oltretutto dovevamo per forza fare dei lavori al Camp Nou per questioni di sicurezza altrimenti non avremmo potuto tornare a ospitare i nostri tifosi già in estate”.
> 
> "Abbiamo spese per 1.136 milioni di euro e un fatturato di 655 milioni considerando l’impatto del Covid, circa 91 milioni. Dunque andremo a chiudere il bilancio con una perdita di 481 milioni con ipotesi di budget difficili da realizzare e infatti mai rispettati. La gestione è ingiustificabile: gli stipendi sono saliti alle stelle con la motivazione di voler competere con la Premier League, ma la politica è stata disastrosa, con contratti brevi a giocatori giovani e lunghi ai più anziani. Abbiamo inoltre trovato spese incredibili per gli intermediari, addirittura 10 milioni per un affare da 40 milioni”.


Mi ricordo una dichiarazione del presidente del Barcellona di qualche anno fa che diceva pressapoco così: "di questo passo tra qualche anno rischiamo di fare la fine del Milan". 
Noi in quel periodo navigavamo tra il 7° e 8° posto ed eravamo appena stati acquistati dai Cinesi.

Se c'è una lezione che si deve trarre da sitazioni di club come il Barcellona, è che occorre avere progettualità e sostenibilità, se non si vuole fallire o smobilitare tutto il parco giocatori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non lo so, hanno una squadra un po' improponibile.........


Rimarrei stupito di vedere una quotazione bookmaker con il Milan favorito sul Barcellona, anche se avessero una squadra rattoppata.
Però si vedrà...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rimarrei stupito di vedere una quotazione bookmaker con il Milan favorito sul Barcellona, anche se avessero una squadra rattoppata.
> Però si vedrà...


io ci farei la firma a beccarli in cl, non so se siano in 1a fascia ma sarebbero di certo una delle più scarse.


----------



## Giangy (16 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mai dimenticare. E' la memoria quello che definisce un individuo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sta sulle scatole pure a me il Barca, così come il Bayern. Il barca per il loro modo di agire, che non mi è mai piaciuto in realtà, come giustamente dicevi. il Bayern perché credo sia la squadra della Merkel punto uno, punto due, perché i tedeschi mi sono sempre stati sulle scatole. Parlando sempre di grandi club, rispetto invece il Real, e il Chelsea. L' Arsenal mi è indifferente, così come il Liverpool, e gli spurs, mai piaciuto il Manchester City questo per gli inglesi. Il PSG va beh... Ormai sappiamo che noi tifosi del Milan lo odiamo tutti, ma giustmente, stanno facendo i loro porci comodi alla grande. Comunque non siamo caduti in basso in questi anni solo noi del Milan, ma anche squadre come Marsiglia, PSV, e le big portoghesi non sono più le squadre di una volta.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rimarrei stupito di vedere una quotazione bookmaker con il Milan favorito sul Barcellona, anche se avessero una squadra rattoppata.
> Però si vedrà...


Non sarebbe veramente possibile. De Jong, Pedri, Depay, Griezmann, Dembelé, Fati... Strapagati? Si. Migliori dei nostri? Senza dubbio. In giornata se la giocano con chiunque, ed a noi c'é ne danno 5.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Messi non rinnovato è un fatto non una chiacchiera


Ci mancherebbe. Chiedeva comunque 70 milioni l'anno eh...

A tutto c'è un limite ragazzi. Sarebbe come quello sommerso di debiti che dice pero ho venduto la mia lamborghini...

Il Barca ha ancora una squadra stellare con il monte ingaggi piu alto della Liga. Tra una settimana inizia la stagione e mi sembra se ne freghino alla grande, anzi. Come sempre aspettano l'aiutino della Catalogna per tenere in piedi la baracca. Ma sacrifici mai.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2021)

Godo, spero passerranno 10 anni minimo come noi


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Agosto 2021)

E 


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa conferenza stampa non è nient’altro che quello che si dice da anni. Ormai il calcio è profondamente cambiato anche causa Covid e le squadre non possono più essere un peso da 200 milioni alle proprietà.
> Il Milan ha intrapreso un percorso di “ristrutturazione “ da 3 anni e oggi ne vediamo i frutti. Chi continua imperterrito a insultare la proprietà e chiede investimenti in un momento in cui ogni club del globo perde 100 milioni a bilancio vive su un altro pianeta, gente che pensa ancora di vivere il calcio del 1994.
> Poi quando noi saremo “salvi” mentre gli altri staranno con le pezze al c perché hanno sperperato per anni vi voglio vedere tutti e sentire cosa avrete da dire.
> Si fa in fretta a chiedere i giocatori o spese milionarie ma la verità è ben lontana.
> Ringrazierete questa proprietà e Paolo Maldini per non aver distrutto il Milan.


Evviva Elliot che ci paga le bollette e la Findomestic.Io sono tifoso e voglio vincere,delle altre cose mi frega il giusto,se poi tu e i tuoi followers siete e sarete felici di essere il nuovo sassuolo non puoi pretendere che lo sìano tutti.


----------

